# Terremoto Maldini: rinnovo non scontato. Redbird non gradisce.



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti

*Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.

*Il Giornale in edicola *propone un doppio punto di vista sulla vicenda: quello di Ordine e di Elia Pagnoni. Per Ordine, Paolo ha fatto male a fare quell'uscita. Così parla da calciatore. Una polemiche che non ti aspetti Per Pagnoni, invece, è nel giusto. C'è già il precedente di Boban. Quando le cose andavano male, Paolo ci metteva la faccia. Ed infatti ha i tifosi con sè

News precedenti

Il Corriere della Sera fa il punto sulla crisi tra il Milan e Maldini. Secondo quanto riportato, Il contratto non è ancora stato rinnovato e le conseguenti difficoltà sul mercato rappresentato il nodo principale. Le preoccupazioni legittime e risolvere questa crisi non sarà affatto semplice. Il dirigente ritiene "poco rispettoso" che la propetà non si sia ancora seduta attorno a un tavolo per parlare. Non per rinnovare in automatico, perché — dice Maldini — lui potrebbe non aver soddisfatto fino in fondo la proprietà (ma informalmente più volte sono uscite indiscrezioni della volontà di proseguire con tutta l’area tecnica), sia perché Maldini fa intendere — e così facendo fa preoccupare i tifosi — che potrebbe non voler sposare un progetto non abbastanza ambizioso, che non fosse in grado di garantire al Milan «il salto di qualità» che si auspica. Il dt rossonero chiedeva più condivisione anche per conoscere i progetti di RedBird. Lamenta anche le difficoltà di muoversi sul mercato con un contratto in scadenza fra un mese. Nessun commento da parte di Elliott, anche per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione. Che però è già complessa di suo: non sarà semplice risolverla. Preoccupazioni che possono anche essere legittime, ma che sarebbe stato meglio comunicare a Gazidis o alla proprietà stessa, invece che a mezzo stampa. Nelle aziende normali, quelle non calcistiche, si fa così. E Elliott è orgoglioso di aver portato nel calcio certe logiche manageriali che però sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini. Il quale chiama in causa direttamente Ivan Gazidis con il quale sembrava invece che i rapporti si fossero normalizzati: in ogni caso risulta al Corriere che Maldini sia stato informato del cambio di proprietà in corso e che abbia detto internamente di voler parlare del proprio contratto e del futuro con i nuovi proprietari.

E qui forse sta il punto. I nuovi ancora non si sono insediati: Gerry Cardinale, il futuro ad, sta finendo di trattare con i Singer gli ultimi dettagli, ma la firma, il cosiddetto signing, è previsto a brevissimo. Cardinale però in questo momento non può ancora firmare nuovi contratti, così come non può farlo Gazidis. Un impasse logico e comprensibile. Pare di capire che Maldini avrebbe gradito essere coinvolto maggiormente, ma questi affari da 1,3 miliardi si fanno nel chiuso di stanze in cui ci sono 3-4 persone e seguono tempistiche del tutto autonome. Quanto alla «disponibilità che ora non c’è» per fare «il salto di qualità», anche qui è prematuro parlarne, dal momento che non si conoscono gli investimenti di RedBird. Certo, la linea resterà sempre quella della sostenibilità tracciata da Elliott (che tra l’altro rimane): dovessero alzarsi i ricavi, si alzeranno anche gli investimenti. Ma anche per questo basta aspettare pochissimo.



Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali da azienda extra calcistica, che escludono un'intervista di questo tipo. Ma queste logiche sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti. Maldini è stato informato del cambio di proprietà in corso e ha fatto sapere internamente di voler parlare del proprio contratto e del futuro con i nuovi proprietari. Ma voleva essere coinvolto maggiormente nella trattativa con Cardinale. Per quel che riguarda la linea societaria, la "disponibilità" e il "salto di qualità" chiesti da Maldini, con Redbird non cambierà nulla, sarà gestione sostenibile.
Anche perché Elliott rimane in società.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> News precedenti
> ...


Calma calma..


----------



## GP7 (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> News precedenti
> ...


Una cosa continuo a chiedermi. Ma se Paolo non ha parlato con Redbird e non ne conosce i programmi perché non chiede ai giornalisti? A me pare che loro, a scanso di tutto, conoscano già perfettamente strategie aziendali e sportive. 
Ne avrei fatto volentieri a meno di questo altro caos ma credo non si possa fare altro che aspettare.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

*Tuttosport: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.*


----------



## Stylox10 (28 Maggio 2022)

Parlare mezzo stampa vuol dire questo… ora viene tutto romanzato per giorni


----------



## jacky (28 Maggio 2022)

Maldini stavolta ha pisciato fuori dal vaso.
Un’uscita del genere 3 giorni dopo lo scudetto, a fine maggio con cessione in corso.
La fai a inizio luglio non ora.
Il suo mancato rinnovo dipende dal cambio in corsa e di mercato non si sa ancora nulla.
Si è giocato in un colpo solo vecchi e nuovi.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Parlare mezzo stampa vuol dire questo… ora viene tutto romanzato per giorni



Cosa ci sarebbe di romanzato? Ha scoperchiato le carte su una situazione che è tutto fuorchè fatta di rose e fiori.


----------



## Prealpi (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cosa ci sarebbe di romanzato? Ha scoperchiato le carte su una situazione che è tutto fuorchè fatta di rose e fiori.


Credo proprio la situazione sia in questi termini, Maldini ha scoperchiato il vaso di pandora, è tutto grottesco


----------



## iceman. (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cosa ci sarebbe di romanzato? Ha scoperchiato le carte su una situazione che è tutto fuorchè fatta di rose e fiori.


Gazzidis pensavo fosse migliorato, invece continua a dimostrare di essere il più incapace di tutti.
Un falso.


----------



## uolfetto (28 Maggio 2022)

Non è che ci volesse un genio per capire che dopo l'intervista di ieri siamo al dentro o fuori. Più fuori che dentro secondo me.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...


Mi vien da ridere oggi se penso agli insulti che mi sono beccato quando dicevo che il milan deve vincere nonostante gazidis e nonostante la proprietà..

Mi vien da ridere se penso quando a gennaio io e altri 'stolti' venivamo derisi per il mancato mercato che per noi era una roba da far impallidire ma per altri era lungimiranza.

Maldini ha scoperto il vaso.
Apprezzatene la sincerità perchè è il secondo regalo, dopo lo scudetto, che ci sta porgendo.


----------



## sunburn (28 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Maldini stavolta ha pisciato fuori dal vaso.
> Un’uscita del genere 3 giorni dopo lo scudetto, a fine maggio con cessione in corso.
> La fai a inizio luglio non ora.
> Il suo mancato rinnovo dipende dal cambio in corsa e di mercato non si sa ancora nulla.
> Si è giocato in un colpo solo vecchi e nuovi.


Quindi il nuovo proprietario non sa ancora se confermerà o meno la dirigenza? Se così fosse, non sarebbe un buon inizio.
Se, invece, ha deciso farebbe bene a comunicarlo, dato che non si può iniziare a fare mercato a luglio.
Ora Maldini e Massara hanno zero possibilità di muoversi. In primo luogo perché non conoscono il budget, in secondo luogo perché nessuno prende accordi né tratta con una controparte che fra un mese potrebbe non essere più dirigente.

Non c’è nulla di normale in tutto ciò e bene ha fatto Paolo a dirlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Calma calma..


Lollo c'è poco da stare calmi, Paolo ha scoperchiato il vaso di pandora ma onestamente per me ha fatto bene, questo passaggio di proprietà è cruciale e lui non resterà in un Milan senza ambizione..
Ha visto per tre anni certe chiacchiere, abbiamo vinto uno scudetto ma lui da uomo di sport sa cosa serve per restare al vertice, mentre sti manager non capiscono nulla di campo..

Ricordo a tutti che Paolo fu quello che nel 2007 dopo Atene andò da Galliani e gli disse testualmente "non illudiamoci nemmeno per un secondo di essere la squadra più forte in Europa"
Qui il discorso è stato simile, con poche spese lui ha messo le basi per un progetto vero.. Ma se ora non si fa il salto di qualità va tutto in malora.. E lui non farà parte del processo di distruzione di questo gruppo


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2022)

Non penso Paolo sia impazzito. Se ha fatto questo passo è perché le cose si stanno mettendo malissimo,ed ha quel punto ha provato l all in.
Noi come sti 4 giornalai non sappiamo tutte le dinamiche ma sono sicuro che se ci fossero state prospettive rosee, Paolo l'avrebbe gestita diversamente.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...



*Il Giornale in edicola propone un doppio punto di vista sulla vicenda: quello di Ordine e di Elia Pagnoni*
*
Per Ordine, Paolo ha fatto male a fare quell'uscita. Così parla da calciatore. Una polemiche che non ti aspetti
*
*Per Pagnoni, invece, è nel giusto. C'è già il precedente di Boban. Quando le cose andavano male, Paolo ci metteva la faccia. Ed infatti ha i tifosi con sè*


----------



## uolfetto (28 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Maldini stavolta ha pisciato fuori dal vaso.
> Un’uscita del genere 3 giorni dopo lo scudetto, a fine maggio con cessione in corso.
> La fai a inizio luglio non ora.
> Il suo mancato rinnovo dipende dal cambio in corsa e di mercato non si sa ancora nulla.
> Si è giocato in un colpo solo vecchi e nuovi.


Scusa eh ma a luglio sarebbe già fuori quindi poteva solo essere la lamentela di chi è stato mandato via. Se vuoi fare questa uscita il tempo giusto è adesso, altrimenti non la fai più e lasci perdere.


----------



## folletto (28 Maggio 2022)

Presto “raggiungerà” Zvone


----------



## iceman. (28 Maggio 2022)

Gli ultrà della curva che hanno dato sberle a Reggio dovrebbero andare in sede e prendere a schiaffi l'inutile e falso aivan gazzidis e quei tirchioni dei Singer.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Parlare mezzo stampa vuol dire questo… ora viene tutto romanzato per giorni


É ovvio e non credo (e spero) che Maldini caschi dal pero vedendo quanto viene scritto.

Evidentemente Maldini ha voluto creare questo gran casino che sembrerebbe non fare benissimo al Milan.

Speriamo che abbia ben chiaro quali vantaggi porterá alla lunga, perché al momento tangi vantaggi dalla sparata a mezzo stampa non li vedo.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi vien da ridere oggi se penso agli insulti che mi sono beccato quando dicevo che il milan deve vincere nonostante gazidis e nonostante la proprietà..
> 
> Mi vien da ridere se penso quando a gennaio io e altri 'stolti' venivamo derisi per il mancato mercato che per noi era una roba da far impallidire ma per altri era lungimiranza.
> 
> ...


Io te e diversi altri lo abbiamo sempre detto.
Ha vinto il gruppo squadra insieme a Paolo (come tutti non esente da errori).
Il resto (Gazidis e proprietà e avvoltoi vari in orbita Milan) hanno remato contro.
Con il passaggio a Redbird continua l’agonia e potrebbe essere di nuovo lunga l’attesa per un nuovo trionfo.
Godiamoci questo scudetto perché è il più bello di tutti, godiamocelo a fondo, perché tutto quello che c’è intorno al Milan - eccetto noi fantastici tifosi e il grandissimo gruppo squadra - è spazzatura.
Non si capisce bene perché, ma è così.
Siamo un mezzo per il fine di non si sa chi..


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Presto “raggiungerà” Zvone


E poi scoppia la guerra civile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gazzidis pensavo fosse migliorato, invece continua a dimostrare di essere il più incapace di tutti.
> Un falso.


gazosa non ne ha azzeccata una in 4 anni. inutile cercare di difenderlo


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Presto “raggiungerà” Zvone


Non accadrà a meno che non resti elliott perchè Paolo sarebbe comunque il primo nome sull'agenda del nuovo proprietario.
Maldini le accuse le muove e le può muovere solo alla sua proprietà , non a quella che potrebbe subentrare.

Maldini oggi è come il centravanti che dopo che ti risolve la finale di champions con una tripletta va a battere cassa.
Si è giocato il jolly.

Forse non è etico e nemmeno accettabile ma atteniamoci alle notizie : a maldini questo modo di fare calcio non piace.
Se non piace a lui non piace a maggior ragione a noi.

Il milan ha vinto nonostante elliott e gazidis.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gazosa non ne ha azzeccata una in 4 anni. inutile cercare di difenderlo


0 
Ha sbagliato tutto.
Tutto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi il nuovo proprietario non sa ancora se confermerà o meno la dirigenza? Se così fosse, non sarebbe un buon inizio.
> Se, invece, ha deciso farebbe bene a comunicarlo, dato che non si può iniziare a fare mercato a luglio.
> Ora Maldini e Massara hanno zero possibilità di muoversi. In primo luogo perché non conoscono il budget, in secondo luogo perché nessuno prende accordi né tratta con una controparte che fra un mese potrebbe non essere più dirigente.
> 
> Non c’è nulla di normale in tutto ciò e bene ha fatto Paolo a dirlo.


Ma che comunicati vuoi che faccia che ancora non possiede nulla?
Ci mancherebbe che facesse comunicati relativi a cosa fará di una cosa che appartiene ad un altro.
Allo stesso modo che dichiarazioni vuoi che faccia Elliot o la dirigenza relativamente ad una cosa che non sará piú loro.

Questo é solo il momento del silenzio relativamente al futuro.

sapere la ragione per la quale Maldini si é messo ad orinare tutto intorno in una fase come questa sarebbe interessante.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...





admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera fa il punto sulla crisi tra il Milan e Maldini. Secondo quanto riportato, Il contratto non è ancora stato rinnovato e le conseguenti difficoltà sul mercato rappresentato il nodo principale. Le preoccupazioni legittime e risolvere questa crisi non sarà affatto semplice. Il dirigente ritiene "poco rispettoso" che la propetà non si sia ancora seduta attorno a un tavolo per parlare. Non per rinnovare in automatico, perché — dice Maldini — lui potrebbe non aver soddisfatto fino in fondo la proprietà (ma informalmente più volte sono uscite indiscrezioni della volontà di proseguire con tutta l’area tecnica), sia perché Maldini fa intendere — e così facendo fa preoccupare i tifosi — che potrebbe non voler sposare un progetto non abbastanza ambizioso, che non fosse in grado di garantire al Milan «il salto di qualità» che si auspica. Il dt rossonero chiedeva più condivisione anche per conoscere i progetti di RedBird. Lamenta anche le difficoltà di muoversi sul mercato con un contratto in scadenza fra un mese. Nessun commento da parte di Elliott, anche per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione. Che però è già complessa di suo: non sarà semplice risolverla. Preoccupazioni che possono anche essere legittime, ma che sarebbe stato meglio comunicare a Gazidis o alla proprietà stessa, invece che a mezzo stampa. Nelle aziende normali, quelle non calcistiche, si fa così. E Elliott è orgoglioso di aver portato nel calcio certe logiche manageriali che però sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini. Il quale chiama in causa direttamente Ivan Gazidis con il quale sembrava invece che i rapporti si fossero normalizzati: in ogni caso risulta al Corriere che Maldini sia stato informato del cambio di proprietà in corso e che abbia detto internamente di voler parlare del proprio contratto e del futuro con i nuovi proprietari.
> 
> E qui forse sta il punto. I nuovi ancora non si sono insediati: Gerry Cardinale, il futuro ad, sta finendo di trattare con i Singer gli ultimi dettagli, ma la firma, il cosiddetto signing, è previsto a brevissimo. Cardinale però in questo momento non può ancora firmare nuovi contratti, così come non può farlo Gazidis. Un impasse logico e comprensibile. Pare di capire che Maldini avrebbe gradito essere coinvolto maggiormente, ma questi affari da 1,3 miliardi si fanno nel chiuso di stanze in cui ci sono 3-4 persone e seguono tempistiche del tutto autonome. Quanto alla «disponibilità che ora non c’è» per fare «il salto di qualità», anche qui è prematuro parlarne, dal momento che non si conoscono gli investimenti di RedBird. Certo, la linea resterà sempre quella della sostenibilità tracciata da Elliott (che tra l’altro rimane): dovessero alzarsi i ricavi, si alzeranno anche gli investimenti. Ma anche per questo basta aspettare pochissimo.
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## malos (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cosa ci sarebbe di romanzato? Ha scoperchiato le carte su una situazione che è tutto fuorchè fatta di rose e fiori.


Prevedibili certi commenti. Il duo ci ha rovinato. Siamo destinati alla mediocrità. Non ci meritiamo Maldini.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non accadrà a meno che non resti elliott perchè Paolo sarebbe comunque il primo nome sull'agenda del nuovo proprietario.
> Maldini le accuse le muove e le può muovere solo alla sua proprietà , non a quella che potrebbe subentrare.
> 
> Maldini oggi è come il centravanti che dopo che ti risolve la finale di champions con una tripletta va a battere cassa.
> ...


Il Milan ha vinto al 50% per Pioli e la squadra al 25% per Elilt é la dirigenza e al 25% per Maldini é Massara che sono stati obbligati a fare acquisti mirati e a gestire bene il gruppo.

il primo approccio, se si seguiva “la gestione che vogliono i tifosi” era prendere Higuain in prestito per 36 milioni l’anno, Caldara per 35 dalla Juve, Paquetá per 39 e Piatek per 35.

Tutti hanno contribuito.

La dirigenza gli ha spiegato come fare e Paolo é Ricky lo hanno fatto bene,


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E poi scoppia la guerra civile.


non credo proprio, regalano qualche abbonamento e passa la paura.
torneremo il leicester di turno?
bah incredibile come la.sfiga ci veda benissimo con noi, solo in mano a dei falliti riusciamo ad andare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lollo c'è poco da stare calmi, Paolo ha scoperchiato il vaso di pandora ma onestamente per me ha fatto bene, questo passaggio di proprietà è cruciale e lui non resterà in un Milan senza ambizione..
> Ha visto per tre anni certe chiacchiere, abbiamo vinto uno scudetto ma lui da uomo di sport sa cosa serve per restare al vertice, mentre sti manager non capiscono nulla di campo..
> 
> Ricordo a tutti che Paolo fu quello che nel 2007 dopo Atene andò da Galliani e gli disse testualmente "non illudiamoci nemmeno per un secondo di essere la squadra più forte in Europa"
> Qui il discorso è stato simile, con poche spese lui ha messo le basi per un progetto vero.. Ma se ora non si fa il salto di qualità va tutto in malora.. E lui non farà parte del processo di distruzione di questo gruppo


Il calma calma era riferito alle parole del giornale. Su Paolo ha ampiamente ragione, ma guarda che è quello che io scrivo da 2 mesi.
Se si vuole fare il salto di qualità servono giocatori di qualità ( ed evidentemente soldi per acquistarli ), ne più ne meno.


----------



## sunburn (28 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma che comunicati vuoi che faccia che ancora non possiede nulla?
> Ci mancherebbe che facesse comunicati relativi a cosa fará di una cosa che appartiene ad un altro.
> Allo stesso modo che dichiarazioni vuoi che faccia Elliot o la dirigenza relativamente ad una cosa che non sará piú loro.
> 
> ...


“Comunicarlo” è diverso da “fare comunicati”. Non ho detto che deve dirlo a te e a me, ma ai diretti interessati.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...


Comunque poteva dirle in altre sedi certe cose. Come concetti siamo a livelli di Boban quasi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gazzidis pensavo fosse migliorato, invece continua a dimostrare di essere il più incapace di tutti.
> Un falso.


Come dicevo ieri in un altro post, Gazidis ha problemi di natura relazionale con giocatori e dirigenti. Non so come si ponga in privato, ma da quel che si dice è uno che comunica molto poco. Van Persie ne ha dette peste e corna di lui, che non gli ha offerto il rinnovo quando era all'Arsenal. Poi se Maldini ti dice che vuole sapere qualcosa sul futuro o parlare con la proprietà, mettilo almeno in condizione di interagire coi Singer. Questi giorni i Singer sono stati a Milano, forse Maldini pensava che avrebbe avuto la possibilità di scambiare quattro chiacchiere con loro, ma evidentemente non è stato così.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha vinto al 50% per Pioli e la squadra al 25% per Elilt é la dirigenza e al 25% per Maldini é Massara che sono stati obbligati a fare acquisti mirati e a gestire bene il gruppo.
> 
> il primo approccio, se si seguiva “la gestione che vogliono i tifosi” era prendere Higuain in prestito per 36 milioni l’anno, Caldara per 35 dalla Juve, Paquetá per 39 e Piatek per 35.
> 
> ...


Non concordo con questa ricostruzione : la proprietà ha puntato totalmente sul risanamento dei conti e ha detto a massara e maldini quali sono i paletti nei quali muoversi.
Per la proprietà la vittoria non era minimamente un obiettivo da centrare, quel che importava era essere sostenibili.
Si spende quello che si ha, si taglia tutto quello che si può tagliare.

Avere soldi da spendere non significa necessariamente spendere male.
Prima usciamo da questo cul de sac prima ci capiamo.

Magari se maldini avesse avuto più margine avrebbe rinnovato a calha e kessie, ti faccio due esempi, ma non necessariamente sarebbe andato a prendere uno bollito.
Magari avrebbe preso botman a gennaio, altro esempio.

Dividerei quindi i due risultati del milan : quello sportivo e quello finanziario ma resto fermamente convinto il verio miracolo l'abbia compiuto l'area tecnica.
I fenomeni servono nello scegliere i profili ,costruire la rosa, allenare e migliorare i giocatori e poi competere e vincere.

Per leggere i bilanci e far di conto non serve un fenomeno, basta un ragioniere.

Io oggi farei a meno di gazidis ma mai di paolo e massara.
Alla proprietà un grazie per aver pagato puntualmente gli stipendi e sostenuto le spese ordinarie.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...



L' intervista di ieri di Maldini era un attacco nucleare.

Speriamo bene va, manco il tempo di godersi lo scudetto per una settimana...


----------



## iceman. (28 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' intervista di ieri di Maldini era un attacco nucleare.
> 
> Speriamo bene va, manco il tempo di godersi lo scudetto per una settimana...


Ha fatto non bene, di più, li ha smascherati pubblicamente.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...


Questo sarebbe il momento di accelerare, di dare la pista agli avversari, di rinforzare la squadra. E invece si dorme, peggior tempismo non ci poteva essere. Questi di Redbird trasudano solo negatività. Se non alziamo l'asticella come detto da Pioli, da Maldini, non li perdoneremo mai (Elliot o Redbird che sia)


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Comunque poteva dirle in altre sedi certe cose. Come concetti siamo a livelli di Boban quasi.


In altre sedi maldini non sarebbe mai stato convocato, per me è evidente.
Come non è stato convocato fino ad oggi.

La trattativa per la cessione societaria è un mistero anche per l'area tecnica e maldini questo non lo accetta perchè si va a bloccare l'operatività.
Oggi maldini ha già smesso di festeggiare e starebbe lavorando per la prossima stagione.
Che dice ad origi che lunedi avrebbe dovuto sostenere le visite mediche?
Gli dice di aspettare?

La verità è che 1.8 mld di euro eclissano l'area sportiva, il mercato e pure il tifo.
Tutto viene dopo.
Mettiamoci l'anima in pace.

Non avremo risposte se non dopo il passaggio societario.
Attenzione però perchè se dovesse restare elliott qualcuno tra maldini e gazidis salta.


----------



## malos (28 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' intervista di ieri di Maldini era un attacco nucleare.
> 
> Speriamo bene va, manco il tempo di godersi lo scudetto per una settimana...


Maldini vorrebbe godere più di qualche giorno, non come la Rometta o simili che sarebbero sazie per un decennio.


----------



## gabbon17 (28 Maggio 2022)

Cardinale a le spalle al muro...
Non potrà presentarsi senza Paolo, vedrete.
O Paolo e convinto e l'affare si farà o salta tutto.


----------



## gabbon17 (28 Maggio 2022)

Cardinale la dette più volte, deve avere persone che fanno il link con i tifosi


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il calma calma era riferito alle parole del giornale. Su Paolo ha ampiamente ragione, ma guarda che è quello che io scrivo da 2 mesi.
> Se si vuole fare il salto di qualità servono giocatori di qualità ( ed evidentemente soldi per acquistarli ), ne più ne meno.


Io penso che per competere non è necessario fare come il Real, però il target deve essere almeno 100 milioni ad ogni mercato e soprattutto alzare il monte ingaggi del 30%

Sennò non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## gabbon17 (28 Maggio 2022)

Non prenderà un rischio così grande a mio parere


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In altre sedi maldini non sarebbe mai stato convocato, per me è evidente.
> Come non è stato convocato fino ad oggi.
> 
> La trattativa per la cessione societaria è un mistero anche per l'area tecnica e maldini questo non lo accetta perchè si va a bloccare l'operatività.
> ...


Si, può avere ragione, anzi ha ragione Maldini, però certe cose si dovrebbero chiarire a 4 occhi.


----------



## Masanijey (28 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Prevedibili certi commenti. Il duo ci ha rovinato. Siamo destinati alla mediocrità. Non ci meritiamo Maldini.


Dai però non facciamo gli adepti della situazione!
Siamo tutti grati a Paolo, non facciamo classifiche di tifosi.
Qui si sta solamente analizzando (e proprio qui si dice che le cose vanno SEMPRE analizzate nel suo insieme) le modalità. Stop.
Per esempio: se proprio avesse voluto mandare un messaggio non avrebbe potuto limitarsi a dire: "mi auguro che la proprietà parta da questo successo per provare ad alzare il livello con qualche investimento", oppure a precisa domanda sul suo futuro "al momento non so nulla perché devo ancora iniziare un discorso con la vecchia o la nuova proprietà".
Poi internamente poteva anche far volare gli stracci.
C'è un vecchio detto che dice "i panni sporchi si lavano in casa".

Qui tutti sono con Paolo rispetto alle sue intenzioni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Questo sarebbe il momento di accelerare, di dare la pista agli avversari, di rinforzare la squadra. E invece si dorme, peggior tempismo non ci poteva essere. Questi di Redbird trasudano solo negatività. Se non alziamo l'asticella come detto da Pioli, da Maldini, non li perdoneremo mai (Elliot o Redbird che sia)


Il problema è che hanno scelto il momento peggiore per avviare una trattativa di questo genere. La cosa più sensata che avrebbero potuto fare è procrastinare il passaggio di proprietà all'anno prossimo magari e quest'anno restare così. Il ritiro è a luglio, Maldini aveva secondo me già chiuso alcune trattative come Origi, Botman e Sanches che adesso rischiano di saltare perché non in grado di onorare gli impegni presi con i procuratori nei tempi previsti. Botman secondo me è già saltato ed era la prima scelta di Maldini e Massara. Ci sono stati dietro mesi e mesi sull'olandese. Ora per colpa di questa situazione di cui non sa nulla rischia di compromettere mesi di lavoro per una trattativa di cessione di cui non sa nulla, con contratto che gli scade a breve.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...


Tra le stucchevoli notizie di calciomercato, le faide interne societarie e la cessione della società molto simile alle più squallide soap opera americane, viene voglia di spegnere tutto e riaccendere solo alla prima di campionato.


----------



## malos (28 Maggio 2022)

gabbon17 ha scritto:


> Cardinale a le spalle al muro...
> Non potrà presentarsi senza Paolo, vedrete.
> O Paolo e convinto e l'affare si farà o salta tutto.


Ho l'impressione che a questi americani non freghi nulla. Guardate la storia di Elliott. C'è da rabbrividire.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si, può avere ragione, anzi ha ragione Maldini, però certe cose si dovrebbero chiarire a 4 occhi.


Penso ci abbia provato, se è sbottato in quel modo Paolo ha le sue buone ragioni..


----------



## The P (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...


Incredibile, sti Redbird ancora devono arrivare a già stanno sul ***** a tutti.

Non comprate! O se lo fate, pieni poteri a Paolo, con decisioni pure di budget.


----------



## malos (28 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Dai però non facciamo gli adepti della situazione!
> Siamo tutti grati a Paolo, non facciamo classifiche di tifosi.
> Qui si sta solamente analizzando (e proprio qui si dice che le cose vanno SEMPRE analizzate nel suo insieme) le modalità. Stop.
> Per esempio: se proprio avesse voluto mandare un messaggio non avrebbe potuto limitarsi a dire: "mi auguro che la proprietà parta da questo successo per provare ad alzare il livello con qualche investimento", oppure a precisa domanda sul suo futuro "al momento non so nulla perché devo ancora iniziare un discorso con la vecchia o la nuova proprietà".
> ...


Ripeto quello che ho scritto ieri. Come la storia degli arbitri, lo ha spiegato lui. Prima parla in separata sede (qui manco l'hanno ricevuto) poi se vede che non c'è riscontro passa all'attacco. Non è sbagliata poi l'uscita sua ora ricordiamoci che è lui che mette la faccia con giocatori, agenti e squadre. Più passa il tempo e più è un disastro, ora è anche troppo tardi.

Se sti americani tenevano un MINIMO al Milan aspettavano 2 mesi rinnovando a gennaio la parte tecnica mettendosi d'accordo con Cardinale o chi per lui visto che, come si dice, tengono una quota della società..


----------



## Solo (28 Maggio 2022)

C'è anche da dire che 'sti cazzoni di Elliott e RedBird potevano gestirla meglio sta trattativa. Io speravo che almeno i nomi nel mirino da tempo come Sanches e Botman si potessero chiudere in maniera condivisa. Invece niente, tutto assolutamente bloccato. Che palle.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “Comunicarlo” è diverso da “fare comunicati”. Non ho detto che deve dirlo a te e a me, ma ai diretti interessati.


Non so. Mi sembra veramente una fase nella quale ognuno deve stare tranquillo e silente al suo posto anche senza andare a parlare di piani futuri con dipendenti dell'azienda che stai trattando. Anche Investcorp sembrava fatta.

Bisogna aspettare tranquilli.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Penso ci abbia provato, se è sbottato in quel modo Paolo ha le sue buone ragioni..


Probabilmente è come dici, ma allora ci troviamo di fronti a problemi grossi e inaspettati.

Ecco magari avremmo recuperato qualcosa dai disertori e per quest'anno si poteva mettere una bella pezza, per coerenza non ha detto cose molto diverse di Boban. Se dovesse andare via Maldini sarebbe il caso che a San Siro vadano zero spettatori, sciopero di massa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “Comunicarlo” è diverso da “fare comunicati”. Non ho detto che deve dirlo a te e a me, ma ai diretti interessati.


il problema è che questo blocco è figlio naturale della situazione di cambio proprietà, alla fine pure se ti dicono stiamo trattando con tizio e caio, maldini sempre mani legate avra perche potra iniziare a muoversi solo uno volta che il passaggio di proprietà è avvenuto. Tu pensa solo se l'arabo avesse parlato con maldini prima della chiusura e avesse promesso sponsor farlocchi come il cinefake fece con fassone, poi la trattativa salta e gli eventuali piani di mercato fatti pensando agli sponsor farlocchi andrebbero in fumo.


----------



## danjr (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...


Immagino non si aspettasse altro per buttarla in caciara… io penso di godere almeno per tutto Giugno ancora cari i miei giornalisti, poi ci penserò


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si, può avere ragione, anzi ha ragione Maldini, però certe cose si dovrebbero chiarire a 4 occhi.


C' è un passaggio dell'intervista di maldini che è molto interessante : quando paolo dice che c'è una totale mancanza di comunicazione tra proprietà e area tecnica.
Paolo dice chiaramente che è inaccettabile che a 30 giorni dalla scadenza del contratto non sia stato ancora convocato ma essere convocato non vuol dire necessariamente rinnovare , vuol dire approcciarsi e confrontarsi.

Perchè se è vero che la proprietà può esser non soddisfatta dell'operato di maldini è altresi vero che paolo può essere non allineato alle logiche societarie.

Maldini sta denunciando quello che noi diciamo da mesi : la proprietà è asettica e assolutamente priva di ambizioni sportive e aziendali.

Elliott è un fondo che ha speso una somma e vuole guadagnare da una prossima cessione.
Non c'è spazio per programmare e nemmeno per avere ambizioni.

Ora ti dico la mia ma questa è solo una mia sensazione : Maldini è nervoso che il passaggio societario tarda ad arrivare e tarda ad arrivare perchè elliott ha interesse per la sua tasca ma non per il milan.
Legittimo, per carità, ma non si parli per favore di elliott che ha cuore il milan.


----------



## Masanijey (28 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Ripeto quello che ho scritto ieri. Come la storia degli arbitri, lo ha spiegato lui. Prima parla in separata sede (qui manco l'hanno ricevuto) poi se vede che non c'è riscontro passa all'attacco. Non è sbagliata poi l'uscita sua ora ricordiamoci che è lui che mette la faccia con giocatori, agenti e squadre. Più passa il tempo e più è un disastro, ora è anche troppo tardi.
> 
> Se sti americani tenevano un MINIMO al Milan aspettavano 2 mesi rinnovando a gennaio la parte tecnica mettendosi d'accordo con Cardinale visto che, come si dice, tengono una quota della società..


Premesso che durante tutto l'anno non ho mai sentito comunicati o interviste su questa falsa riga riguardo gli arbitri (e qui l'abbiamo sempre sottolineato, o sbaglio?), il fatto che lui abbia specificato il suo modus operandi non significa che questo sia ineccepibile.
Secondariamente, che il comportamento di Elliott riguardo ai rinnovi dell'area tecnica sia stato ridicolo è evidente, ma durante una transizione societaria è anche comprensibile che tutto sia congelato.
In fondo il campionato è terminato da una settimana, e Cardinale è già a Milano.
Da quello che sappiamo questa settimana era a visionare le aree di San Siro e Sesto, quindi per le valutazioni legate allo stadio. E il signing (sempre da quello che si dice) dovrebbe arrivare settiaman prossima.
Credo siano dei tempi tollerabili.

Ora il problema è che lui ha messo a rischio la sua stessa posizione e tutti sappiamo cosa significherebbe ripartite da zero con una nuova area tecnica. Il punto è questo.


----------



## Wetter (28 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non so. Mi sembra veramente una fase nella quale ognuno deve stare tranquillo e silente al suo posto anche senza andare a parlare di piani futuri con dipendenti dell'azienda che stai trattando. Anche Investcorp sembrava fatta.
> 
> Bisogna aspettare tranquilli.


Anche perchè facendo cosi ti esponi a valanghe di merd* da parte della stampa rivale, guarda caso Tuttosport non aspettava altro che gettare scompiglio sulla situazione...


----------



## danjr (28 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Immagino non si aspettasse altro per buttarla in caciara… io penso di godere almeno per tutto Giugno ancora cari i miei giornalisti, poi ci penserò


Detto questo, se questo Cardinale si presenta senza Maldini parte la guerra civile e può tornarsene a giocare a baseball che qui il calcio è una cosa seria


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...


Voglio credere che i nuovi proprietari (li considero già tale) non siano così stolti da far fuori un’entità come Paolo, che è una garanzia a prescindere su tutto. Sono convinto che alla fine rimanga, però oggettivamente è inspiegabile un tackle del genere. Voleva garanzie in tel modo? Non so che pensare.


----------



## malos (28 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Detto questo, se questo Cardinale si presenta senza Maldini parte la guerra civile e può tornarsene a giocare a baseball che qui il calcio è una cosa seria


Ma figurati basta che gli regalino 2 biglietti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...


Giustissimo scoperchiare i problemi ora, folle sarebbe stato farlo a giugno-luglio, qui c'è da chiudere trattative già iniziate e da fare subito il mercato, gli acquisti più importanti sono quelli che si programmano da prima e partire in ritardo è sempre stato deleterio. Altro che tempistica sbagliata e "doveva aspettare", spalle al muro vanno messi questi. Chi dovesse dare ai Singer anche un 1% di merito per lo scudetto è fuori di testa o in mala fede per me, che si sia vinto nonostante loro e nonostante i disastri e tentativi di sabotaggio degli anni passati da parte di Gazidis, qualsiasi persona dotata di senno lo vede.
Divertentissimo poi il passaggio, dettato evidentemente al giornalista che scrive, "le cose si discutono in privato, nelle aziende normali si fa così". E quindi di grazia vorrei sapere, è normale anche trattare con Rangnick alle spalle dei dirigenti in carica da parte dei Singer e di Gazidis, sabotando dall'interno squadra e allenatore? Nelle aziende normali si fa anche questo?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente è come dici, ma allora ci troviamo di fronti a problemi grossi e inaspettati.
> 
> Ecco magari avremmo recuperato qualcosa dai disertori e per quest'anno si poteva mettere una bella pezza, per coerenza non ha detto cose molto diverse di Boban. Se dovesse andare via Maldini sarebbe il caso che a San Siro vadano zero spettatori, sciopero di massa.


I rapporti tesi tra Maldini e Gazidis sono ormai cronici, Gazidis è l'anello di congiunzione tra i dirigenti dell'area sportiva e la proprietà. In questi mesi evidentemente non vi è stata molta comunicazione, ma ripeto lo dice la storia di Gazidis che ha rapporti complicati, a volte fin troppo formali con altri dirigenti e giocatori. A me basta guardarlo in faccia per capire che se Maldini gli espone un problema e di chiedere chiarimenti alla proprietà, il buon Aivan non alza neanche la cornetta per avvisare i superiori. Questa atmosfera "inglese" in cui tutto sembrava andare bene era solo apparente e fuorviante. 
Tornando all'intervista di Maldini mi sembra che scaturisca dalla convinzione di aver creato un gruppo di giocatori importanti e aver valorizzato la società, il che farà guadagnare a Elliott circa 200 milioni di euro, più manterranno il controllo del 30% del Milan, quindi guadagneranno ulteriormente quando verrà costruito lo stadio. Semplicemente Maldini vuole qualche briciola per rinforzare la squadra, perché in questi anni questi di elliott hanno pensato solo ed esclusivamente al loro personale tornaconto. Di fronte a una nuova proprietà che si dice abbia una visione analoga se non peggio di Elliott, ovviamente la cosa non può andare bene.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> C' è un passaggio dell'intervista di maldini che è molto interessante : quando paolo dice che c'è una totale mancanza di comunicazione tra proprietà e area tecnica.
> Paolo dice chiaramente che è inaccettabile che a 30 giorni dalla scadenza del contratto non sia stato ancora convocato ma essere convocato non vuol dire necessariamente rinnovare , vuol dire approcciarsi e confrontarsi.
> 
> Perchè se è vero che la proprietà può esser non soddisfatta dell'operato di maldini è altresi vero che paolo può essere non allineato alle logiche societarie.
> ...


il problema è quale società? perche se ad elliott potrebbe andare bene maldini magari a jerry cala no, quindi non è roba di ambizioni o non ambizione ma di sapere al piu presto chi sara il proprietario e come vorra gestire l'aria tecnica, magari jerry cala è piu ambizioso di gordon gekko, ma vorrebbe gestire l'area tecnica diversamente, forse vorrebbe sostituire maldini con un assistente vocale tipo alexa piu evoluto, "Alexa dimmi le migliori ala destra del mondo che costino max 15 mil" :asd


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo proprio, regalano qualche abbonamento e passa la paura.
> torneremo il leicester di turno?
> bah incredibile come la.sfiga ci veda benissimo con noi, solo in mano a dei falliti riusciamo ad andare.


Tu la chiami sfiga. Io invece vedo sempre un chiaro filo conduttore. Quando schiatta il nano forse inizieremo a respirare aria nuova.


----------



## Masanijey (28 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> C' è un passaggio dell'intervista di maldini che è molto interessante : quando paolo dice che c'è una totale mancanza di comunicazione tra proprietà e area tecnica.
> Paolo dice chiaramente che è inaccettabile che a 30 giorni dalla scadenza del contratto non sia stato ancora convocato ma essere convocato non vuol dire necessariamente rinnovare , vuol dire approcciarsi e confrontarsi.
> 
> Perchè se è vero che la proprietà può esser non soddisfatta dell'operato di maldini è altresi vero che paolo può essere non allineato alle logiche societarie.
> ...


C'è una cosa che però non capisco e continuo a domandarmi. Lui parla di mancato rinnovo, di "chiudere il triennio" e di "investimenti per alzare il livello" rivolgendosi all'attuale proprietà, che però è uscente. E con i nuovi lui sostiene di non aver parlato.
Le cose che non mi tornano sono:
- perché si rivolge ancora ad Elliott per le strategie future?
- se ha informazioni allarmanti circa le intenzioni di Redbird perché non ne fa menzione? Tanto il sacco l'aveva svuotato..
- se l'intenzione era quella di "avvisare" i nuovi proprietari perché a quel punto non provare prima la strada privata?
- e soprattutto perché non considera, che per quanto grande lui possa essere, nessun acquirente (quindi chi mette il grano) può accettare di buon grado imposizioni preventive, per quanto giuste possano essere?


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I rapporti tesi tra Maldini e Gazidis sono ormai cronici, Gazidis è l'anello di congiunzione tra i dirigenti dell'area sportiva e la proprietà. In questi mesi evidentemente non vi è stata molta comunicazione, ma ripeto lo dice la storia di Gazidis che ha rapporti complicati, a volte fin troppo formali con altri dirigenti e giocatori. A me basta guardarlo in faccia per capire che se Maldini gli espone un problema e di chiedere chiarimenti alla proprietà, il buon Aivan non alza neanche la cornetta per avvisare i superiori. Questa atmosfera "inglese" in cui tutto sembrava andare bene era solo apparente e fuorviante.
> Tornando all'intervista di Maldini mi sembra che scaturisca dalla convinzione di aver creato un gruppo di giocatori importanti e aver valorizzato la società, il che farà guadagnare a Elliott circa 200 milioni di euro, più manterranno il controllo del 30% del Milan, quindi guadagneranno ulteriormente quando verrà costruito lo stadio. Semplicemente Maldini vuole qualche briciola per rinforzare la squadra, perché in questi anni questi di elliott hanno pensato solo ed esclusivamente al loro personale tornaconto. Di fronte a una nuova proprietà che si dice abbia una visione analoga se non peggio di Elliott, ovviamente la cosa non può andare bene.


Molte cose a volte succedono semplicemente per tempistiche. Questo cambio proprietà cade in un momento sbagliato, perché è esattamente a cavallo fra contratti da rinnovare e calciomercato.


----------



## livestrong (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...


Siamo al ribaltamento della realtà, poi magari c'è pure chi dà ancora ragione a sti rabbini maledetti. Tra un mese scade il contratto a Maldini, non so se ci rendiamo conto. Imbarazzante non gli sia stato rinnovato il contratto. Tutto il resto è secondario


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non concordo con questa ricostruzione : la proprietà ha puntato totalmente sul risanamento dei conti e ha detto a massara e maldini quali sono i paletti nei quali muoversi.
> Per la proprietà la vittoria non era minimamente un obiettivo da centrare, quel che importava era essere sostenibili.
> Si spende quello che si ha, si taglia tutto quello che si può tagliare.
> 
> ...


Ma non é cosí nei fatti.
Leao è stato pagato 28, Tomori, 28, Hernandez 20, Tonali 18, Bennacer 16, Maignan 16 e cosí via, per non parlare dei 39 di Paquetá e dei 35 di Piatek pagati sull’unghia.
Non con pagheró, o giocatori ma pagati e stop.

Semplicemente é stato chiesto di spenderli per determinati profili, possibilmente prima provarli e poi prenderli definitivamente.

É la politica societaria che ci ha portato a costruire un gruppo forte e sano, e questa politica non é stat proposta da Paolo (che é arrivato inseguendo Higuain, Caldara, Piatek e Paquetá), ma gli é stata imposta dalla dirigenza.

che qualcuno la ritenga tutt’ora un limite e non la chiave del nostro successo mi lascia stupefatto.

La chiave per continuare a vincere é proseguire cosí, ma sulla base di maggiori ricavi e sfruttando lo spazio salariale liberato.

Senza Gazidis saremmo ancora. Il Milan di Leonardo e Gattuso al quinto e sesto posto con -200 in bilancio e un pacco di bidoni da sistemare.
Cosí come lo saremmo con Giampaolo o Allegri al posto di Pioli e i risultati non sarebbero stati gli stessi se magari fosse arrivato Simakan al posto di Tomori, o se avessimo preso Bailly in prestito non lanciando Kalulu, 

Tutti hanno contribuito a questo capolavoro, non riconoscerlo é a mio parere un errore.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Detto questo, se questo Cardinale si presenta senza Maldini parte la guerra civile e può tornarsene a giocare a baseball che qui il calcio è una cosa seria


Se Cardinale si presenta con Maldini vuol dire che é intelligente é capace di piú di trovare soluzioni che di alimentare il proprio ego, perché Maldini lo ha accolto facendogli lo sgambetto e defecandogli sulla testa.

Se riesce a passarci sopra e capire cosa va fatto per il bene del Milan, al di là del fastidio di togliersi gli escrementi dai capelli merita un grande plauso.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> C'è una cosa che però non capisco e continuo a domandarmi. Lui parla di mancato rinnovo, di "chiudere il triennio" e di "investimenti per alzare il livello" rivolgendosi all'attuale proprietà, che però è uscente. E con i nuovi lui sostiene di non aver parlato.
> Le cose che non mi tornano sono:
> - perché si rivolge ancora ad Elliott per le strategie future?
> - se ha informazioni allarmanti circa le intenzioni di Redbird perché non ne fa menzione? Tanto il sacco l'aveva svuotato..
> ...


Osservazioni perspicaci.
Ti dico la mia : io credo che maldini ora come ora certe informazioni dovrebbe averle solo dalla proprietà attuale ma se non le ha vuol dire che non può averle perchè è chiaro, purtroppo, che una operazione da 1.8 mld complessivi di euro eclissa tutto , anche il presente sportivo del club.
Piaccia o non piaccia è cosi.

Io mi sono fatto dell'idea che maldini sia stato avvicinato da investcorp ma poi la trattativa è saltata.
uccello rosso invece non l'ha contattato e non lo ha fatto perchè più che una cessione è un mezzo inciucio tra loro e elliott.

Il fatto che maldini fosse stato contattato da investcorp ma non da redbird lo rende nervoso perchè gli fa sentire puzza di bruciato sui piani futuri.
Maldini ha partecipato al risanamento dei conti e ora il milan avrebbe bisogno di un altro piano industriale.
Perchè non arriva?
Qualcuno vuole speculare ancora a nostre spese?
Paolo mai si presterebbe.


----------



## livestrong (28 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma che comunicati vuoi che faccia che ancora non possiede nulla?
> Ci mancherebbe che facesse comunicati relativi a cosa fará di una cosa che appartiene ad un altro.
> Allo stesso modo che dichiarazioni vuoi che faccia Elliot o la dirigenza relativamente ad una cosa che non sará piú loro.
> 
> ...


Non mi pare molto sensato lasciare la dirigenza che ti ha fatto vincere uno scudetto in scadenza a un mese come i precari. Suvvia, basta un attimo mettersi nei panni del diretto interessato


----------



## livestrong (28 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha vinto al 50% per Pioli e la squadra al 25% per Elilt é la dirigenza e al 25% per Maldini é Massara che sono stati obbligati a fare acquisti mirati e a gestire bene il gruppo.
> 
> il primo approccio, se si seguiva “la gestione che vogliono i tifosi” era prendere Higuain in prestito per 36 milioni l’anno, Caldara per 35 dalla Juve, Paquetá per 39 e Piatek per 35.
> 
> ...


In sostanza kalulu, Theo, tonali leao li ha presi singer


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma non é cosí nei fatti.
> Leao è stato pagato 28, Tomori, 28, Hernandez 20, Tonali 18, Bennacer 16, Maignan 16 e cosí via, per non parlare dei 39 di Paquetá e dei 35 di Piatek pagati sull’unghia.
> Non con pagheró, o giocatori ma pagati e stop.
> 
> ...


Se tu mi metti in tasca 100 euro per organizzare un pranzo perchè, dopo attenti conti, hai stabilito che questa cifra si può spendere e non di più e io organizzo un evento coi fiocchi è più merito mio o tuo?
Tu hai fatto di conto ma io ho fatto il miracolo.

Non darei a gazidis meriti più grossi di un normale contabile.
Io la vedo cosi.


----------



## sunburn (28 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il problema è che questo blocco è figlio naturale della situazione di cambio proprietà, alla fine pure se ti dicono stiamo trattando con tizio e caio, maldini sempre mani legate avra perche potra iniziare a muoversi solo uno volta che il passaggio di proprietà è avvenuto. Tu pensa solo se l'arabo avesse parlato con maldini prima della chiusura e avesse promesso sponsor farlocchi come il cinefake fece con fassone, poi la trattativa salta e gli eventuali piani di mercato fatti pensando agli sponsor farlocchi andrebbero in fumo.


Sì, ma io ho ENORMI perplessità sul fatto che un cambio societario comporti l’immobilismo totale. Voglio dire, le aziende si comprano e si vendono, ma nessuna azienda può permettersi di star ferma per mesi e mesi. E come se quando Tiffany è passata ad Arnault avesse smesso di acquistare materie prime per mesi in attesa del cambio. Non sono assolutamente esperto di queste cose, ma tendo a escluderlo.
A maggior ragione nel calcio nel quale gli acquisti e le cessioni si possono fare solo in finestre temporali precise.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Giustissimo scoperchiare i problemi ora, folle sarebbe stato farlo a giugno-luglio, qui c'è da chiudere trattative già iniziate e da fare subito il mercato, gli acquisti più importanti sono quelli che si programmano da prima e partire in ritardo è sempre stato deleterio. Altro che tempistica sbagliata e "doveva aspettare", spalle al muro vanno messi questi. Chi dovesse dare ai Singer anche un 1% di merito per lo scudetto è fuori di testa o in mala fede per me, che si sia vinto nonostante loro e nonostante i disastri e tentativi di sabotaggio degli anni passati da parte di Gazidis, qualsiasi persona dotata di senno lo vede.
> Divertentissimo poi il pasaggio, dettato evidentemente al giornalista che scrive, "le cose si discutono in privato, nelle aziende normali si fa così". E quindi di grazia vorrei sapere, è normale anche trattare con Rangnick alle spalle dei dirigenti in carica da parte dei Singer e di Gazidis, sabotando dall'interno squadra e allenatore? Nelle aziende normali si fa anche questo?


Totalmente in disaccordo, ma proprio al 100%

A parte il dare Dei fuori di testa a chi la,pensa diversamente da te… lasciamo stare.

ma secondo te, se io vedo che la gestione della societá da parte dei dirigenti non va bene,m li lascio fare fino a giugno,poi li licenzio in tronco e poi cerco un’alternativa.

Gazidis ha fatto benissimo a cercare un’alternativa al Gruppo dirigente che gli ha portato Giampaolo e poi Pioli con una squadra al decimo posto e tutti i nuovi acquisti in panchina.
Cosí come ha fattto bene a rimanere sulla strada corrente e a bocciare il piano B quando quello A ha iniziato a funzionare.

sul fare mercato e le tempistiche sono d’accordo, ma é una fase di transizione societaria, non si puó andare avanti come nulla fosse, bisogna prima terminare questa vicenda.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì, ma io ho ENORMI perplessità sul fatto che un cambio societario comporti l’immobilismo totale. Voglio dire, le aziende si comprano e si vendono, ma nessuna azienda può permettersi di star ferma per mesi e mesi. E come se quando Tiffany è passata ad Arnault avesse smesso di acquistare materie prime per mesi in attesa del cambio. Non sono assolutamente esperto di queste cose, ma tendo a escluderlo.
> A maggior ragione nel calcio nel quale gli acquisti e le cessioni si possono fare solo in finestre temporali precise.


Un conto é la gestione ordinaria un conto é comprare assets.

Durante la cessione Tiffany non si é messa a comprare catene di negozi o pezzi di altre aziende.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> In sostanza kalulu, Theo, tonali leao li ha presi singer


Leghi bene, ho detto che tutti hanno meriti.
Non ho detto solo Gazidis.

C’é chi ha meriti perché fa scelte tattiche, chi di politica societaria, chi scelte tecniche. Alla fine tutti contribuiscono.

Per me i meriti principali sono di Pioli e della squadra, ma Gazidis, Maldini é Massara sono alla pari.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì, ma io ho ENORMI perplessità sul fatto che un cambio societario comporti l’immobilismo totale. Voglio dire, le aziende si comprano e si vendono, ma nessuna azienda può permettersi di star ferma per mesi e mesi. E come se quando Tiffany è passata ad Arnault avesse smesso di acquistare materie prime per mesi in attesa del cambio. Non sono assolutamente esperto di queste cose, ma tendo a escluderlo.


ma la è diversa la situazione, qua è come se tu stessi vendendo la tua auto o la tua casa e mentre il compratore sta facendo valutazioni col meccanico di fiducia o col geometra sullo stato, la valutazione, ecc del bene da comprare, tu colorassi la carrozzeria di fucisa e installassi i neon alla fast n furios, o ridipingessi i muri della casa col zebrato  tu pensi di aver fatto una miglioria perche quello ti dice il tuo gusto estetico ma magari al nuovo compratore quello è un malus e non un bonus.
Per fare un esempio banale, magari il software di jerry cala dice che bremer è piu adatto di botman, maldini chiude botman e giustamente quello gli dice io i 30 mil li volevo spendere per bremer non per botman


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se tu mi metti in tasca 100 euro per organizzare un pranzo perchè, dopo attenti conti, hai stabilito che questa cifra si può spendere e non di più e io organizzo un evento coi fiocchi è più merito mio o tuo?
> Tu hai fatto di conto ma io ho fatto il miracolo.
> 
> Non darei a gazidis meriti più grossi di un normale contabile.
> Io la vedo cosi.


No gli ha dato solo 100 euro.
Gli ha detto anche come organizzare il pranzo.
Maldini ha scelto le portate.

In presenza si davano solo 500 euro e l’evento veniva da schifo e Maldini ha organizzato anche quelli da 500 con Leonardo.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Maldini stavolta ha pisciato fuori dal vaso.
> Un’uscita del genere 3 giorni dopo lo scudetto, a fine maggio con cessione in corso.
> La fai a inizio luglio non ora.
> Il suo mancato rinnovo dipende dal cambio in corsa e di mercato non si sa ancora nulla.
> Si è giocato in un colpo solo vecchi e nuovi.


invece ha azzeccato i tempi perfettamente. Il mercato ,il progetto non si programmano a luglio, quello lo faceva Giannino.
Questi stanno per comprare un club di Calcio, mi sembra una cosa normalissima ascoltare il progetto che ha in mente l'area tecnica per valutarne la bontà, ed invece stanno dimostrando che il loro unico pensiero è la speculazione


----------



## alexpozzi90 (28 Maggio 2022)

A me sembra che la stampa come al solito stia ricamando molto essendo il Milan, nessuno può mandare via Maldini in questo momento, ci sarebbe la rivoluzione, quindi son chiacchere.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Totalmente in disaccordo, ma proprio al 100%
> 
> A parte il dare Dei fuori di testa a chi la,pensa diversamente da te… lasciamo stare.
> 
> ...


Beh che ti devo dire, io ritengo folle non vedere le gravi colpe dei Singer e di Gazidis (soprattutto con l'assurdità di Rangnick ma anche con certe scelte di mercato fatte nel gennaio dell'anno prima), questa è la mia opinione e non sono certo l'unico a pensarla così. Del resto se chi dà ragione ai Singer e Gazidis è lo stesso che in passato ha sostenuto i vari Yonghong, Fassone, Mirabelli, Gattuso e compagnia cantante un motivo ci sarà. Comunque per fortuna fra poco Elliott sarà un capitolo chiuso, per adesso non giudico i nuovi, anche se le premesse mi paiono poco incoraggianti.


----------



## livestrong (28 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Leghi bene, ho detto che tutti hanno meriti.
> Non ho detto solo Gazidis.
> 
> C’é chi ha meriti perché fa scelte tattiche, chi di politica societaria, chi scelte tecniche. Alla fine tutti contribuiscono.
> ...


Quindi fammi capire: obbligare chi fa il calciomercato a non prendere i giocatori per una differenza di 2 mln è lungimiranza? A chiudere i cordoni della borsa son tutti buoni, non ci vuole Gazidis con lo stipendio a 9 cifre. Tanto più che evidentemente la politica dei costi contenuti arriva dall'alto, di certo non dal gazzosa. Parli di Paquetà e Piatek, gente che ha preso Leonardo e che poco c'entra nel discorso. Un conto è ponderare bene gli acquisti, un altro mettere paletti troppo stringenti e aspettarsi poi che tutti i giocatori siano come Kalulu.


----------



## sunburn (28 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma la è diversa la situazione, qua è come se tu stessi vendendo la tua auto o la tua casa e mentre il compratore sta facendo valutazioni col meccanico di fiducia o col geometra sullo stato, la valutazione, ecc del bene da comprare, tu colorassi la carrozzeria di fucisa e installassi i neon alla fast n furios, o ridipingessi i muri della casa col zebrato  tu pensi di aver fatto una miglioria perche quello ti dice il tuo gusto estetico ma magari al nuovo compratore quello è un malus e non un bonus.
> Per fare un esempio banale, magari il software di jerry cala dice che bremer è piu adatto di botman, maldini chiude botman e giustamente quello gli dice io i 30 mil li volevo spendere per bremer non per botman


Ma io posso parlare col potenziale acquirente e chiedergli “ti cambia qualcosa se faccio le pareti zebrate?”. Lui mi risponderà sì o no.
Dall’intervista di Maldini si evince che non si sa nulla di nulla.
Per dire, quando la mia fidanzata e io eravamo in trattative per l’acquisto della nostra casa, nel condominio era in programma un’assemblea per l’approvazione di alcuni lavori e la nomina dell’amministratore e il venditore ci ha informati chiedendoci cosa ne pensassimo. E la mia fidanzata e io non stavamo trattando una compravendita da 1,3 miliardi(purtroppo ).
A me, da ignorante in materia, continua a sembrare tutto non normale o, comunque, poco coerente con gli interessi dell’AC Milan.


----------



## livestrong (28 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma la è diversa la situazione, qua è come se tu stessi vendendo la tua auto o la tua casa e mentre il compratore sta facendo valutazioni col meccanico di fiducia o col geometra sullo stato, la valutazione, ecc del bene da comprare, tu colorassi la carrozzeria di fucisa e installassi i neon alla fast n furios, o ridipingessi i muri della casa col zebrato  tu pensi di aver fatto una miglioria perche quello ti dice il tuo gusto estetico ma magari al nuovo compratore quello è un malus e non un bonus.
> Per fare un esempio banale, magari il software di jerry cala dice che bremer è piu adatto di botman, maldini chiude botman e giustamente quello gli dice io i 30 mil li volevo spendere per bremer non per botman


Queste valutazioni sono legittime. Ora però una domanda: ti pare normale e sensato che Maldini e Massara non sappiano nulla del loro futuro a un mese dalla scadenza del loro contratto?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Per me Maldini ha fatto benissimo a mettere le cose in chiaro. Ha avuto il coraggio di esporsi in prima persona per tentare di tutelare il futuro del Milan.


----------



## livestrong (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma io posso parlare col potenziale acquirente e chiedergli “ti cambia qualcosa se faccio le pareti zebrate?”. Lui mi risponderà sì o no.
> Dall’intervista di Maldini si evince che non si sa nulla di nulla.
> Per dire, quando la mia fidanzata e io eravamo in trattative per l’acquisto della nostra casa, nel condominio era in programma un’assemblea per l’approvazione di alcuni lavori e la nomina dell’amministratore e il venditore ci ha informati chiedendoci cosa ne pensassimo. E la mia fidanzata e io non stavamo trattando una compravendita da 1,3 miliardi(purtroppo ).
> A me, da ignorante in materia, continua a sembrare tutto non normale o, comunque, poco coerente con gli interessi dell’AC Milan.


Gli interessi del Milan son gli interessi della sua proprietà oggi, poco da fare. Sinceramente mi chiedo, senza malizia, come si possa ancora difenderli. Mi pare veramente assurdo


----------



## livestrong (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...


.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Maggio 2022)

Immagino si sia giocato il rinnovo
Mirabelli IN


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma io posso parlare col potenziale acquirente e chiedergli “ti cambia qualcosa se faccio le pareti zebrate?”. Lui mi risponderà sì o no.
> Dall’intervista di Maldini si evince che non si sa nulla di nulla.
> Per dire, quando la mia fidanzata e io eravamo in trattative per l’acquisto della nostra casa, nel condominio era in programma un’assemblea per l’approvazione di alcuni lavori e la nomina dell’amministratore e il venditore ci ha informati chiedendoci cosa ne pensassimo. E la mia fidanzata e io non stavamo trattando una compravendita da 1,3 miliardi(purtroppo ).
> A me, da ignorante in materia, continua a sembrare tutto non normale o, comunque, poco coerente con gli interessi dell’AC Milan.


appunto non stavi trattando una compranvendita da 1,3 mil, potenzialmente da 1,8 mil , con stadio annesso ecc infatti jerry cala è andato subito a vedere per la questione stadio, se non sbaglio è andato a san siro, a sesto ecc perche dal punto di vista economico quello ha importanza. La parte sportiva, a questo punto della trattativa, passa, purtroppo, in secondo piano, perche per quelli un botman vale un bremer, nel senso che sono entrambi difensori, alla fine a jerry cala o se rimane gordon gekko se maldini gli dice "eh vabbe botman ora è sfumato", quelli gli possono benissimo dire vabbe i soldi che dovevi spendere su botman spendili su qualche altro difensore. Ovviamente per la parte sportiva conta perche con botman giochi in un modo con bremer in un alto, ma dal punto di vista di chi sgancia i soldi sempre 30 mil è costato. Non so se mi sono spiegato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale in edicola propone un doppio punto di vista sulla vicenda: quello di Ordine e di Elia Pagnoni*
> 
> *Per Ordine, Paolo ha fatto male a fare quell'uscita. Così parla da calciatore. Una polemiche che non ti aspetti*
> 
> *Per Pagnoni, invece, è nel giusto. C'è già il precedente di Boban. Quando le cose andavano male, Paolo ci metteva la faccia. Ed infatti ha i tifosi con sè*



All'Ordine! Bau bau!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Queste valutazioni sono legittime. Ora però una domanda: ti pare normale e sensato che Maldini e Massara non sappiano nulla del loro futuro a un mese dalla scadenza del loro contratto?


si, perche in queste situazioni succede cosi, se non sai chi è il proprietario come fai a fare previsioni?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Maldini è stato accusato di tutto. È stato stato insultato ed anche ritenuto aziendalista. Ha dimostrato, mettendo al rischio il suo posto, di essere semplicemente MILANISTA.


----------



## livestrong (28 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> appunto non stavi trattando una compranvendita da 1,3 mil, potenzialmente da 1,8 mil , con stadio annesso ecc infatti jerry cala è andato subito a vedere per la questione stadio, se non sbaglio è andato a san siro, a sesto ecc perche dal punto di vista economico quello ha importanza. La parte sportiva, a questo punto della trattativa, passa, purtroppo, in secondo piano, perche per quelli un botman vale un bremer, nel senso che sono entrambi difensori, alla fine a jerry cala o se rimane gordon gekko se maldini gli dice "eh vabbe botman ora è sfumato", quelli gli possono benissimo dire vabbe i soldi che dovevi spendere su botman spendili su qualche altro difensore. Ovviamente per la parte sportiva conta perche con botman giochi in un modo con bremer in un alto, ma dal punto di vista di chi sgancia i soldi sempre 30 mil è costato. Non so se mi sono spiegato


è proprio il motivo per cui chi mette i soldi nello sport (o in qualsiasi altro ambiente) senza aver le conoscenze/capacità per gestire al meglio la propria azienda, si affida ai professionisti del settore. Oggi al Milan nessuno può far meglio di Maldini nella gestione sportiva per 1000 motivi. Redbird o Elliott che sia, una società seria avrebbe rinnovato il contratto a Maldini da mesi. Malissimo che vada gli si pagava la buonuscita, non vedo dove sia il problema in un affare da oltre un miliardo di dollari


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> è proprio il motivo per cui chi mette i soldi nello sport (o in qualsiasi altro ambiente) senza aver le conoscenze/capacità per gestire al meglio la propria azienda, si affida ai professionisti del settore. Oggi al Milan nessuno può far meglio di Maldini nella gestione sportiva per 1000 motivi. Redbird o Elliott che sia, una società seria avrebbe rinnovato il contratto a Maldini da mesi. Malissimo che vada gli si pagava la buonuscita, non vedo dove sia il problema in un affare da oltre un miliardo di dollari


ripeto, maldini sicuramente andra bene ad elliott, magari non va bene a jerry cala. Il contratto non è stato rinnovato a nessuno, nè a maldini, nè a massara e tanto meno ad aivan visto che in un cambio di proprietà il primo ad essere defenestrato è il ceo. Purtroppo è cosi, sfigati noi che in cosi poco tempo abbiamo cambiato piu proprietà che giocatori, ma questa è una colpa che risale al presidentissimo berlusconi che diceva ci avrebbe lasciato in ottime mani


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì, ma io ho ENORMI perplessità sul fatto che un cambio societario comporti l’immobilismo totale. Voglio dire, le aziende si comprano e si vendono, ma nessuna azienda può permettersi di star ferma per mesi e mesi. E come se quando Tiffany è passata ad Arnault avesse smesso di acquistare materie prime per mesi in attesa del cambio. Non sono assolutamente esperto di queste cose, ma tendo a escluderlo.
> A maggior ragione nel calcio nel quale gli acquisti e le cessioni si possono fare solo in finestre temporali precise.


E' la questione stadio che ci sta paralizzando.
Elliott non vende tutto e non lascia perchè ha fiutato l'affare.

Oggi elliott può portare a casa un ipotetico +400 da una cessione ma se aumenta i costi di gestione rischia di rimetterci.
Siamo ostaggio del fondo.


----------



## livestrong (28 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ripeto, maldini sicuramente andra bene ad elliott, magari non va bene a jerry cala. Il contratto non è stato rinnovato a nessuno, nè a maldini, nè a massara e tanto meno ad aivan visto che in un cambio di proprietà il primo ad essere defenestrato è il ceo


Boh, per me è una roba assurda a questi livelli. Per spendere 1 mld di dollari uno prima di ogni altra roba fa le sue ricerche sulla società che vuole acquisire. Passi Gazidis che ha un ruolo operativo diverso, in cui qualunque professionista al suo posto, agli occhi dei tifosi (che portano gli introiti nell'azienda calcio) potrebbe andar bene. Diverso per me è il discorso su Maldini.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Boh, per me è una roba assurda a questi livelli. Per spendere 1 mld di dollari uno prima di ogni altra roba fa le sue ricerche sulla società che vuole acquisire. Passi Gazidis che ha un ruolo operativo diverso, in cui qualunque professionista al suo posto, agli occhi dei tifosi (che portano gli introiti nell'azienda calcio) potrebbe andar bene. Diverso per me è il discorso su Maldini.


infatti sto jerry cala le sue ricerche le sta facendo, ma su cio che conta economicamente, ripeto, questo per prima cosa è andato a vedere per la questione stadio, la questione sportiva passa, purtroppo, in secondo piano, perche per questi un botman vale un bremer


----------



## Manue (28 Maggio 2022)

Fesso io che pensavo che fossimo in un punto di partenza...


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No gli ha dato solo 100 euro.
> Gli ha detto anche come organizzare il pranzo.
> Maldini ha scelto le portate.
> 
> In presenza si davano solo 500 euro e l’evento veniva da schifo e Maldini ha organizzato anche quelli da 500 con Leonardo.


Credi maldini abbia bisogno di dritte su come si costruisca uno spogliatoio vincente e quali sono le alchimie da ricercare?


La prima fase della gestione di elliott che tu citi io la chiamerei quella dell'all-in.
In quella fase si è provato a tornare nel calcio che conta per aumentare gli introiti con una politica aggressiva.
Purtroppo le scelte umane e tecniche sono state sbagliate e , siccome si perdeva troppo rispetto a quanto si spendeva, si è dato un colpo di spugna e si è ripartiti da zero.

Nella costruzione di una squadra e nelle politiche societarie non esistono strategie migliori delle altre, esiste solo la disponibilità economica che si ha e quanto si vuole immettere.

Ma nel mondo del calcio, per come vedo io il gioco, tra un bravo ragioniere e un bravo direttore le fortune te le fa fare il secondo.
Sarò tarato ma la vedo cosi.
Non che il primo non conti ma il primo è ordinaria amministrazione, il secondo è genio.
Un pò come il 10 e il 2 sul campo.


----------



## livestrong (28 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> infatti sto jerry cala le sue ricerche le sta facendo, ma su cio che conta economicamente, ripeto, questo per prima cosa è andato a vedere per la questione stadio, la questione sportiva passa, purtroppo, in secondo piano, perche per questi un botman vale un bremer


Il problema non sono Botman o Bremer, tanto è vero che pure Maldini ha aperto ad altri nomi. La questione ruota attorno all'area sportiva. Non puoi voler acquisire una società calcistica senza aver in mente chi voler mettere al timone


----------



## sunburn (28 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> appunto non stavi trattando una compranvendita da 1,3 mil, potenzialmente da 1,8 mil , con stadio annesso ecc infatti jerry cala è andato subito a vedere per la questione stadio, se non sbaglio è andato a san siro, a sesto ecc perche dal punto di vista economico quello ha importanza. La parte sportiva, a questo punto della trattativa, passa, purtroppo, in secondo piano, perche per quelli un botman vale un bremer, nel senso che sono entrambi difensori, alla fine a jerry cala o se rimane gordon gekko se maldini gli dice "eh vabbe botman ora è sfumato", quelli gli possono benissimo dire vabbe i soldi che dovevi spendere su botman spendili su qualche altro difensore. Ovviamente per la parte sportiva conta perche con botman giochi in un modo con bremer in un alto, ma dal punto di vista di chi sgancia i soldi sempre 30 mil è costato. Non so se mi sono spiegato


Certamente. E, forse non mi son spiegato bene, ma è proprio questo discorso che non mi va giù. E, soprattutto, non mi va giù che alcuni tifosi siano addirittura contenti.


----------



## jacky (28 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> invece ha azzeccato i tempi perfettamente. Il mercato ,il progetto non si programmano a luglio, quello lo faceva Giannino.
> Questi stanno per comprare un club di Calcio, mi sembra una cosa normalissima ascoltare il progetto che ha in mente l'area tecnica per valutarne la bontà, ed invece stanno dimostrando che il loro unico pensiero è la speculazione


Non contesto il contenuto ma la forma.
Poteva dire le stesse cose in modo diverso, importanza di programmare, rinnovare, agire per tempo etc…


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Il problema non sono Botman o Bremer, tanto è vero che pure Maldini ha aperto ad altri nomi. La questione ruota attorno all'area sportiva. Non puoi voler acquisire una società calcistica senza aver in mente chi voler mettere al timone


forse non mi sono spiegato bene, la questione botman-bremer era un esempio. Sto dicendo che per chi compra ora la priorità sta nel dare la giusta valutazione a ciò che compra, tanto è vero che sto jerry cala la prima cosa che ha fatto è andare a vedere per lo stadio, perche 1,3 mil per il 70% del milan gli può andare bene se si fa lo stadio, 1,3 mil per il 70% del milan ma senza stadio no. La questione sportiva passa in secondo piano, perche se sfuma botman, sanches o chiunque, per jerry cala non cambia niente perche puo benissimo dire a maldini i soldi che dovevi spendere per botman spendili per un altro difensore, i soldi che dovevi spendere per sanches spendili per un altro centrocampista ecc, ecc ovviamente per maldini, per pioli e per l'area sportiva non è cosi, perche non è che botman/sanches li trovi in piu esemplari sugli scaffali del supermercato, devi andare su altri profili che probabilmente hanno caratteristiche calcistiche diverse, quindi fare nuove valutazioni sul come giocare ecc, ecc Pero io capisco che chi dovrebbe sganciare 1.3 mil per il 70% del milan interessi piu la questione stadio che la questione calciomercato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Certamente. E, forse non mi son spiegato bene, ma è proprio questo discorso che non mi va giù. E, soprattutto, non mi va giù che alcuni tifosi siano addirittura contenti.


eh manco a me non mi va giu, pensavo che 15 anni di sangue amaro potessero bastare come punizone per gli anni di vittorie, e a quanto pare no, ci tocca soffrire ancora, pure lo scudetto mi è andato di traverso.


----------



## danjr (28 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se Cardinale si presenta con Maldini vuol dire che é intelligente é capace di piú di trovare soluzioni che di alimentare il proprio ego, perché Maldini lo ha accolto facendogli lo sgambetto e defecandogli sulla testa.
> 
> Se riesce a passarci sopra e capire cosa va fatto per il bene del Milan, al di là del fastidio di togliersi gli escrementi dai capelli merita un grande plauso.


Penso che Maldini non abbia accolto nessuno, si è solo tolto dei sassolini rispetto all’attuale proprietà. Maldini è il Milan e parla sempre per il bene del Milan


----------



## EmmePi (28 Maggio 2022)

Lancio un mio pensiero qui come fosse una granata....

Il DT Leonardo è stato cacciato da Parigi e non ancora sostituito.

Francamente se fossi Paolo forzerei la mano, con appunto una intervista da ampio eco, per avere certezze da questa o dalla prossima proprietà. Nel caso non si avessero risposte Parigi non è lontana ed è pure una bella città.


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Maggio 2022)

Maldini imho ha rappresentato nella sostanza il pensiero del Milanismo migliore. Non credo sia uno sprovveduto. Analizzando ora a mente fredda l’intervista e contestualizzandolo mi sorgono queste domande: perché i suoi pensieri li ha comunicati mezzo stampa? Non poteva non immaginare la reazione di media e proprietà. Non ha trovato 30min per parlare con Elliot durante la visita? Magari ha già le risposte e ha studiato così una ‘exit strategy’? La tempistica é stata dettata solo dalle esigenze di mercato? Il dialogo interno é veramente pari a zero? La ‘mediocrità’ a cui saremmo condannati sarebbe l’attuale gestione Elliot? Giocatori a 30M li abbiamo presi. Il concetto di sostenibilità é sano e i ricavi stanno salendo. Maldini cerca un salto immediato verso i vertici della CL? Corretto per il Milanismo, ma dal punto di vista imprenditoriale quale é il piano di crescita sportivo / economico? Non era stato concordato nulla oltre giugno? Forse si sta cercando di accelerare? Si sfrutta il momento per scalare posizioni interne? 

*Sono con Paolo. *

Mi chiedo se sia stato il modo giusto al momento giusto nell sede opportuna per il bene del Milan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maldini è stato accusato di tutto. È stato stato insultato ed anche ritenuto aziendalista. Ha dimostrato, *mettendo al rischio il suo posto*, di essere semplicemente MILANISTA.



Adesso,altrimenti a quest'ora (anzi,12 mesi fa) faceva compagnia a Boban 
Ma immagino che dopo questa dichiarazione siano molte alte le probabilità di un bye-bye..

Certo che "Aivan" due parole poteva anche spenderle.
Ultimamente (dopo la malattia) era sempre allo stadio e sembravano un trio affiatato


----------



## Hellscream (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...


In realtà credo che la situazione sia molto più semplice di come molti la dipingono. Ci sono solo due scenari:

1) Maldini rinnova. Perfetto, continua la crescita della squadra e si fa uno step ulteriore per essere competiti e non fare le comparse in Cl.

2) Maldini non rinnova. Perfetto anche qui, lo stillicidio se lo possono seguire loro.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Adesso,altrimenti a quest'ora (anzi,12 mesi fa) faceva compagnia a Boban
> Ma immagino che dopo questa dichiarazione siano molte alte le probabilità di un bye-bye..
> 
> Certo che "Aivan" due parole poteva anche spenderle.
> Ultimamente (dopo la malattia) era sempre allo stadio e sembravano un trio affiatato


in tutto questo quello che ne soffre di più è Massara, che piangeva come nei peggiori disastri familiari


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> eh manco a me non mi va giu, pensavo che 15 anni di sangue amaro potessero bastare come punizone per gli anni di vittorie, e a quanto pare no, ci tocca soffrire ancora, pure lo scudetto mi è andato di traverso.


tranquillo che di traverso non va nulla, si continua a godere uguale 
Comunque io non penso che vada tutto a gambe all'aria, vediamo sto Jerry come si comporta. Al momento penso di star meglio ad esempio dei cugini anche a livello societario...a meno che domattina non li compri qualche sceicco


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No gli ha dato solo 100 euro.
> Gli ha detto anche come organizzare il pranzo.
> Maldini ha scelto le portate.
> 
> In presenza si davano solo 500 euro e l’evento veniva da schifo e Maldini ha organizzato anche quelli da 500 con Leonardo.


E questo da cosa lo deduci, eri lì mentre Gazidis indottrinava Maldini? Il quadro dipinto da Paolo mi sembra molto diverso. Io se devo scegliere tra uno che ha dedicato tutta la vita al Milan, ha sudato e sofferto per il Milan e un viscido che invece ha già avuto problemi all'Arsenal a livello relazionale perchè ha dei modi che non piacciono alle persone (parlo di lato umano attenzione, pare sia un incapace nei rapporti interpersonali), che ha tramato alle spalle di Maldini e Boban per mettere Rangnick salvo poi fare marcia indietro per un discorso di costi (il tedesco aveva chiesto Szoboszlai e altrri elementi) scelgo Paolo tutta la vita. 
La credibilità si guadagna e Maldini se l'è guadagnata.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Adesso,altrimenti a quest'ora (anzi,12 mesi fa) faceva compagnia a Boban
> Ma immagino che dopo questa dichiarazione siano molte alte le probabilità di un bye-bye..
> 
> Certo che "Aivan" due parole poteva anche spenderle.
> Ultimamente (dopo la malattia) era sempre allo stadio e sembravano un trio affiatato



Dovresti essere contento. Se mandano via Maldini magari parte anche un suo protetto


----------



## egidiopersempre (28 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Lancio un mio pensiero qui come fosse una granata....
> 
> Il DT Leonardo è stato cacciato da Parigi e non ancora sostituito.
> 
> Francamente se fossi Paolo forzerei la mano, con appunto una intervista da ampio eco, per avere certezze da questa o dalla prossima proprietà. Nel caso non si avessero risposte Parigi non è lontana ed è pure una bella città.


Maldini (che personalmente non idolatro) ha detto che non vuole lavorare in una società che non sia il milan. Quindi ritengo questa ipotesi piuttosto improbabile.


----------



## EmmePi (28 Maggio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Maldini (che personalmente non idolatro) ha detto che non vuole lavorare in una società che non sia il milan. Quindi ritengo questa ipotesi piuttosto improbabile.


Le parole sono come il vento.....
Se al Milan non ti vogliono riconfermare o vorrebbero ma senza qull'innalzare l'asticella che è stato il chiaro messaggio di Maldini, allora perché non scegliere Parigi che ti darebbe il tuo attuale stipendio X 10 con un bel portafoglio a soffietto e niente dictat per il budget?
E la possibilità, grazie alla propria abilità e fiuto, di far vincere la prima CL allo sceicco? Una bellissima tentazione...


----------



## gabuz (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...


Come ci sguazzano... avvoltoi...


----------



## EmmePi (28 Maggio 2022)

La tempistica poco raccomandabile della sua intervista alla GDS con frasi tendenti a forzare scelte e risposte potrebbero nascondere anche un tentativo di approccio del PSG...


----------



## vannu994 (28 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io penso che per competere non è necessario fare come il Real, però il target deve essere almeno 100 milioni ad ogni mercato e soprattutto alzare il monte ingaggi del 30%
> 
> Sennò non si va da nessuna parte


Fratello, 100M vuol dire tutto e niente, oggi la parte chiave è legata agli stipendi. Secondo me Elliot in fin dei conti non ha neanche speso così poco, basterebbe un po' di flessibilità in più in chiave di contrattazione e anche per gli stipendi. posso anche essere d'accordo con il tetto stipendi a 4,5 ma devi concedere delle deroghe, perché nel calcio moderno Leao per 4,5 M ti fa ciao ciao con la manina e quando hai la fortuna di trovare un giocatore che fa la differenza devi fare anche lo sforzo di tenerlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2022)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Fratello, 100M vuol dire tutto e niente, oggi la parte chiave è legata agli stipendi. Secondo me Elliot in fin dei conti non ha neanche speso così poco, basterebbe un po' di flessibilità in più in chiave di contrattazione e anche per gli stipendi. posso anche essere d'accordo con il tetto stipendi a 4,5 ma devi concedere delle deroghe, perché nel calcio moderno Leao per 4,5 M ti fa ciao ciao con la manina e quando hai la fortuna di trovare un giocatore che fa la differenza devi fare anche lo sforzo di tenerlo.


Concordo con te.. Infatti per quello dico che il monte ingaggi deve salire del 30%,non per strapagare cani e porci ma per poter dare ai top un contratto adeguato..
Sul budget i 100 milioni sono più un concetto, cioè dire che se individuo il profilo giusto devo poterlo trattare se sono il Milan..
Ora la base forte e giovane c'è.. Per migliorare la rosa servono innesti mirati..
Se mi serve un 3/4ista e il nome giusto costa 60 milioni il Milan deve poterlo trattare.. Ma senza dover cedere Leao per finanziare l'operazione


----------



## el_gaucho (28 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se tu mi metti in tasca 100 euro per organizzare un pranzo perchè, dopo attenti conti, hai stabilito che questa cifra si può spendere e non di più e io organizzo un evento coi fiocchi è più merito mio o tuo?
> Tu hai fatto di conto ma io ho fatto il miracolo.
> 
> Non darei a gazidis meriti più grossi di un normale contabile.
> Io la vedo cosi.


Mi trovo molto d’accordo con le tue considerazioni. 
vanno riconosciuti i meriti di tutti in questa gestione del Milan, ma c’è che ha fatto il suo e chi è’ andato ben oltre le aspettative.
elliot e Gazidis sono stati bravi nella parte del risanamento. Non li paragonerei a un contabile qualunque. Ma una top firm nel settore, tipo Mckenzie o Pwc non avrebbero fatto tanto diversamente. In più il miglioramento dei conti è stato aiutato dai risultati sportivi delle ultime due stagioni.

la parte sportiva invece, quindi Maldini e Massara(che spesso viene dimenticato) sono stati i veri overachievers. Con il budget a disposizione hanno fatto cose eccellenti, e un paratici, un giuntoli o un Tare non credo avrebbero potuto ottenere lo stesso risultato.

Quindi Gazidis bravo ma rimpiazzabile, mentre al momento i veri insostituibili sono Maldini e Massara che ti danno un added value che non puoi trovare altrove. Se c’è tra scegliere tra i due non c’è neanche da pensarci.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Mi trovo molto d’accordo con le tue considerazioni.
> vanno riconosciuti i meriti di tutti in questa gestione del Milan, ma c’è che ha fatto il suo e chi è’ andato ben oltre le aspettative.
> elliot e Gazidis sono stati bravi nella parte del risanamento. Non li paragonerei a un contabile qualunque. Ma una top firm nel settore, tipo Mckenzie o Pwc non avrebbero fatto tanto diversamente. In più il miglioramento dei conti è stato aiutato dai risultati sportivi delle ultime due stagioni.
> 
> ...


Perfetto.
Sei stato tecnico come non saprei esserlo io.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Maggio 2022)

Stimo Maldini, nonostante i parecchi errori, ha vinto lo scudetto.

È una persona corretta, intelligente, milanista e ultra-narcisista (ergo piuttosto che fallire si taglierebbe le palle).

Di conseguenza gli farei un contratto anche di 50 anni.

Però, insomma, prende milioni per giocare a football manager, non lo fa per beneficenza e gratuitamente.
Fa un super lavoro, con super visibilità, basta con sta sensazione perenne che stia qui a farci un favore, non è affatto cosi 

Non sono per nulla a favore agli sfoghi sui giornali.

Legittimo sfogarsi ed esprimere la propria opinione, ma lo fai quando non sei più stipendiato da quelli che critichi.

Fossi il capo, e vai a criticarmi e far casino sui media, ti siluro al 100%


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stimo Maldini, nonostante i parecchi errori, ha vinto lo scudetto.
> 
> È una persona corretta, intelligente, milanista e ultra-narcisista (ergo piuttosto che fallire si taglierebbe le palle).
> 
> ...


Quale capo? Qui non c'è un capo. Ci sono due proprietà che si stanno avvicendando, e Dio solo sa come.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quale capo? Qui non c'è un capo. Ci sono due proprietà che si stanno avvicendando, e Dio solo sa come.



C'è sempre, un capo.


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> C'è sempre, un capo.


No, ed è proprio questo il punto. Maldini entra a gamba tesa in questa vacatio di potere per toglieresi i giusti sassolini dalla scarpa con Elliott (che ha mandato una leggenda come lui a far mercato senza soldi e lo ha costretto a umiliarsi facendo saltare trattative per 100 euro), e per dare un'avviso alla nuova proprietà: o mettete i soldi per un progetto vincente o io la faccia sul moneyballE sulle vostre cazzate con l'algoritmo non ce le metto. Maldini è la nostra UNICA garanzia di restare competitivi.


----------



## kipstar (28 Maggio 2022)

Aspettare....gran calma. Vediamo...
Per me ad oggi un Milan senza Paolo è impensabile. A meno che voglia lui....ma dall'intervista non mi pare....

Imho


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stimo Maldini, nonostante i parecchi errori, ha vinto lo scudetto.
> 
> È una persona corretta, intelligente, milanista e ultra-narcisista (ergo piuttosto che fallire si taglierebbe le palle).
> 
> ...


Devi capire anche cosa rappresenta maldini per il milan.
Non puoi fare un parallelismo datore di lavoro-dipendente, anche se di fatto di questo si tratta.

Maldini a più riprese ha detto che il dirigente lo fa solo al milan e per il milan , che non può permettersi che il suo nome venga usato e che ha un dovere verso il club e i tifosi.
Un unicum.

Non farà mai il parafulmine e nemmeno la bandiera pro-forma, non si presterà ad essere usato, non può sporcare la sua storia e quella della sua famiglia.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cosa ci sarebbe di romanzato? Ha scoperchiato le carte su una situazione che è tutto fuorchè fatta di rose e fiori.



Situazioni che oltretutto conoscevamo già. Perché Eliott ha fatto un ottimo lavoro a livello di sistemazioni di conti etc. Ma è sotto l'occhio di tutti che siano dei pidocchi e che Maldini è Massara abbiano proprio fatto un miracolo con il budget avuto. 

Ora si fa finta d'essere sorpresi? Ma dai.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Devi capire anche cosa rappresenta maldini per il milan.
> Non puoi fare un parallelismo datore di lavoro-dipendente, anche se di fatto di questo si tratta.
> 
> Maldini a più riprese ha detto che il dirigente lo fa solo al milan e per il milan , che non può permettersi che il suo nome venga usato e che ha un dovere verso il club e i tifosi.
> ...



È uguale, i panni sporchi si lavano in casa.
E Maldini non ne è esente per diritto divino.
Prima vedi come va a finire, POI rilasci un intervista per nobilitare il tuo nome.

Non PRIMA.

Questa intevista fa parte del suo narcisismo.
Totalmente inutile dal punto di vista Milan, non cambierà nulla di una virgola.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È uguale, i panni sporchi si lavano in casa.
> E Maldini non ne è esente per diritto divino.
> Prima vedi come va a finire, POI rilasci un intervista per nobilitare il tuo nome.
> 
> ...




Ti sbagli, non si puo' sempre razionalizzare tutto e comportarsi come i top manager che sembra non abbiano un cuore. 

Paolo Maldini è Milanista forse più di tutti noi messi assieme, lo ha detto CHIARAMENTE che deve delle spiegazioni ai tifosi e che lui rende conto anche a loro. 

Per una dannata volta c'è qualcuno che dice le come stanno, che ha le palle, un uomo vero, uno che non si tira indietro e viene pure criticato? 

Fossero tutti come Maldini il calcio sarebbe ancora uno sport vero e non un simil wrestling.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Maggio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Aspettare....gran calma. Vediamo...
> Per me ad oggi un Milan senza Paolo è impensabile. A meno che voglia lui....ma dall'intervista non mi pare....
> 
> Imho


Non abbiamo tutto questo tempo, abbiamo un attacco da rifondare e Kessie da rimpiazzare, gli obiettivi di mercato non aspettano i nostri comodi.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli, non si puo' sempre razionalizzare tutto e comportarsi come i top manager che sembra non abbiano un cuore.
> 
> Paolo Maldini è Milanista forse più di tutti noi messi assieme, lo ha detto CHIARAMENTE che deve delle spiegazioni ai tifosi e che lui rende conto anche a loro.
> 
> ...



Criticare chi ti paga non è avere le palle.
Vincere e licenziarti, è avere le palle.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Devi capire anche cosa rappresenta maldini per il milan.
> Non puoi fare un parallelismo datore di lavoro-dipendente, anche se di fatto di questo si tratta.
> 
> Maldini a più riprese ha detto che il dirigente lo fa solo al milan e per il milan , che non può permettersi che il suo nome venga usato e che ha un dovere verso il club e i tifosi.
> ...


si, pero capisco pure il tifoso che ironizzava sulla skinea dritta11!!! che chiedeva un maldini battagliero a mezzo stampa per difendere il milan dagli errori arbitrali, e si sentiva rispondere maldini ha uno stile diverso, ha lo stile milan, le cose le risolve a fari spenti, e poi quando si tratta del rinnovo del suo contratto fa un attacco duro e diretto a mezzo stampa a manco 4 giorni dalla vittoria scudetto.

Sulla tempistica e sui modi si puo discutere, alla fine avrebbe potuto pure vuotare il sacco dopo, qualora non fosse stato piu lui il dirigente, il tempo per le interviste del tipo "maldini ora parlo io", "Mlaldini tutta la verità" c'è sempre tempo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Criticare chi ti paga non è avere le palle.
> Vincere e licenziarti, è avere le palle.



Criticare dopo che hai fatto un impresa alla "Davide contro Golia" come hanno fatto Paolo e Massa è proprio avere le palle. Perdere e andare in conferenza stampa dicendo che "non si puo' mangiare con 10€ al ristorante da 100€" è non avere le palle. 

Se il Milan è campione d'Italia lo deve al 95% a Paolo e Massara e solo al 5% agli strozzini. 
Maldini è sempre stato chiaro, fin dall'inizio che voleva un progetto vincente. Ora ha bacchettato giustamente i suoi capi, perché non vogliono fare quello che dovrebbero fare. 

Questo significa metterci la faccia e avere me palle quadrate, oltre che riporre un filo di fiducia nei propri capi sperando che di sveglino.


----------



## Shmuk (28 Maggio 2022)

Insomma, se prima si parlava di Circo Inter, quantomeno ora si può parlare di Parapiglia Milan.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...



Che palle, neanche una settimana di festeggiamenti ci siamo goduti.
Guardate gli avvoltoi come si sono alzati in volo, non aspettavano altro per sottolineare i dissapori dirigenziali e ridere del nostro ennesimo (si spera di no) mercato quasi a zero.


----------



## Tobi (28 Maggio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> 0
> Ha sbagliato tutto.
> Tutto.



Avrà portato qualche sponsor ma alla fine quando ha messo il naso sugli aspetti tecnici ha fatto più danni della grandine.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Criticare dopo che hai fatto un impresa alla "Davide contro Golia" come hanno fatto Paolo e Massa è proprio avere le palle. Perdere e andare in conferenza stampa dicendo che "non si puo' mangiare con 10€ al ristorante da 100€" è non avere le palle.
> 
> Se il Milan è campione d'Italia lo deve al 95% a Paolo e Massara e solo al 5% agli strozzini.
> Maldini è sempre stato chiaro, fin dall'inizio che voleva un progetto vincente. Ora ha bacchettato giustamente i suoi capi, perché non vogliono fare quello che dovrebbero fare.
> ...



È proprio qui che secondo me sbagli.

Prendi, vai nell'ufficio dei tuoi capi, li appendi al muro.
Nel silenzio.

Vai dalla stampa, aizzi l'opinione pubblica contro i tuoi capi, cosa pensi di ottenere?

Alla meglio, ti perdonano, alla peggio di silurano.

L'unica cosa certa, è che non si mettono a spendere solo perché sei andato ad infamarli in piazza mettendogli tutto contro.


----------



## Tobi (28 Maggio 2022)

Tanti utenti che stimo qui dentro, anni fa quando sguazzavamo nel letame dissero: Se Paolo torna al Milan per noi è una garanzia e si torna a vincere. Cosi è stato.
Gli stessi utenti oggi dicono: Se Paolo va via sportivamente moriamo istante 0. Non c'è spazio per altre interpretazioni


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...


Redbird é Elliott, mi sono stufato di scriverlo da settimane... Le tempistiche sono minuziosamente studiate per saltare il mercato estivo. La manovra é letteralmente da galera, ma siamo in Italia e tutto é permesso. Vedrete fra un anno, Report sicuramente ci farà un servizio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Redbird é Elliott, mi sono stufato di scriverlo da settimane... Le tempistiche sono minuziosamente studiate per saltare il mercato estivo. La manovra é letteralmente da galera, ma siamo in Italia e tutto é permesso. Vedrete fra un anno, Report sicuramente ci farà un servizio


non credo si mettano a fare passaggi di proprietà farlocchi per giustificare il non mercato, quelli di elliott hanno dimostrato che non si fanno problemi ad andare a prendere un tizio sul pedalo pur senza fare vendite finte


----------



## gabbon17 (28 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che a questi americani non freghi nulla. Guardate la storia di Elliott. C'è da rabbrividire.


Vero ma giustamente non prenderanno un rischio di 1.3 miliardi senza la certezza di avere uomini che faranno il link con i tifosi.
Cardinale la ribadito più volte: 1. in Europa le squadre appartengono ai tifosi e dobbiamo essere attenti a questo 2. Dobbiamo avere persone della squadra dirigente dentro che ci ripresentarsi e che fanno il link con I tifosi.

Speriamo che le parole di Paolo fanno che Cardinale lo chiami per rassicurarlo e rassicurare i tifosi


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non credo si mettano a fare passaggi di proprietà farlocchi per giustificare il non mercato, quelli di elliott hanno dimostrato che non si fanno problemi ad andare a prendere un tizio sul pedalo pur senza fare vendite finte


Nono assolutamente, sarebbe ridicolo inscenare una tale farsa per il mercato. Stanno semplicemente sfruttando l occasione per saltare ANCHE il mercato. La cessione é una questione di bilanci interni, il Milan non c entra nulla.


----------



## milanandlove (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Redbird é Elliott, mi sono stufato di scriverlo da settimane... Le tempistiche sono minuziosamente studiate per saltare il mercato estivo. La manovra é letteralmente da galera, ma siamo in Italia e tutto é permesso. Vedrete fra un anno, Report sicuramente ci farà un servizio


Ma perchè Elliott non vende?


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

milanandlove ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Elliott non vende?


Perché il Milan vale 600 e ne hanno già spesi 700. É una farsa per togliersi l asset scomodo dal fondo madre. Nemmeno Francesco Facchinetti pagherebbe 700+1 il Milan, la plusvalenza é impossibile se non con la cessione farlocca.


----------



## malos (28 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Adesso,altrimenti a quest'ora (anzi,12 mesi fa) faceva compagnia a Boban
> Ma immagino che dopo questa dichiarazione siano molte alte le probabilità di un bye-bye..
> 
> Certo che "Aivan" due parole poteva anche spenderle.
> Ultimamente (dopo la malattia) era sempre allo stadio e sembravano un trio affiatato


L'ha detto perchè è rimasto un anno fa. Era d'accordo col suo amico Boban per il bene del Milan. Tutti e 2 non potevano lasciare. Nel tempo ha sempre perorato la causa di Boban, la loro causa.


----------



## milanandlove (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Perché il Milan vale 600 e ne hanno già spesi 700. É una farsa per togliersi l asset scomodo dal fondo madre. Nemmeno Francesco Facchinetti pagherebbe 700+1 il Milan, la plusvalenza é impossibile se non con la cessione farlocca.


Quindi Investcorp avrebbe offerto meno di 700? 
Non riesco a capire qual'è il punto per cui è saltata la trattativa


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È uguale, i panni sporchi si lavano in casa.
> E Maldini non ne è esente per diritto divino.
> Prima vedi come va a finire, POI rilasci un intervista per nobilitare il tuo nome.
> 
> ...


E cosa devi aspettare che finisca?
È già finita .

Dopo un non mercato di gennaio si prospetta un non mercato di giugno.
Inaccettabile .
Lo è per Maldini, lo è per noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si, pero capisco pure il tifoso che ironizzava sulla skinea dritta11!!! che chiedeva un maldini battagliero a mezzo stampa per difendere il milan dagli errori arbitrali, e si sentiva rispondere maldini ha uno stile diverso, ha lo stile milan, le cose le risolve a fari spenti, e poi quando si tratta del rinnovo del suo contratto fa un attacco duro e diretto a mezzo stampa a manco 4 giorni dalla vittoria scudetto.
> 
> Sulla tempistica e sui modi si puo discutere, alla fine avrebbe potuto pure vuotare il sacco dopo, qualora non fosse stato piu lui il dirigente, il tempo per le interviste del tipo "maldini ora parlo io", "Mlaldini tutta la verità" c'è sempre tempo


Il problema è l'operatività ragazzi.
A giugno non ci si può fermare.


Maldini a chiare lettere ha detto che ora è il momento di innalzare l'asticella .
E noi che facciamo?
Signing
Closing
Milfing


Si chiariscano i piani e si faccia in fretta che un non mercato lo abbiamo già visto a gennaio ..


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

milanandlove ha scritto:


> Quindi Investcorp avrebbe offerto meno di 700?
> Non riesco a capire qual'è il punto per cui è saltata la trattativa


Investcorp aveva fatto un'offerta al rialzo (1mld) nell'ottica di riportare stabilmente la squadra nella top8 d'Europa, risultato che assicura un apprezzamento consistente negli anni (v. City, PSG e Chelsea, società che valgono +2mld nonostante non abbiano il nostro blasone), oltre che lo stadio. E, appunto, la pretesa era la cessione di TUTTE le quote societarie. 
Qui si parla di cessione per 1.2 mld del 70% , roba da film comico (o da galera).


----------



## egidiopersempre (28 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema è l'operatività ragazzi.
> A giugno non ci si può fermare.
> 
> 
> ...


se volete mi offro per il milfing, così accorciamo i tempi


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2022)

Redbird non gradisce?ma questi hanno capito che se a Paolo gli girano ancora molla tutto e li manda aff?poi chi mettono pellegatti e ordine?


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Investcorp aveva fatto un'offerta al rialzo (1mld) nell'ottica di riportare stabilmente la squadra nella top8 d'Europa, risultato che assicura un apprezzamento consistente negli anni (v. City, PSG e Chelsea, società che valgono +2mld nonostante non abbiano il nostro blasone), oltre che lo stadio. E, appunto, la pretesa era la cessione di TUTTE le quote societarie.
> Qui si parla di cessione per 1.2 mld del 70% , roba da film comico (o da galera).


Finalmente qualcuno che lo fa notare. 


Ehhh ma elliott non vende a investcorp per il bene del Milannnn !!! -cit-


----------



## malos (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Investcorp aveva fatto un'offerta al rialzo (1mld) nell'ottica di riportare stabilmente la squadra nella top8 d'Europa, risultato che assicura un apprezzamento consistente negli anni (v. City, PSG e Chelsea, società che valgono +2mld nonostante non abbiano il nostro blasone), oltre che lo stadio. E, appunto, la pretesa era la cessione di TUTTE le quote societarie.
> Qui si parla di cessione per 1.2 mld del 70% , roba da film comico (o da galera).


Infatti gli arabi col cavolo che volevano Elliott ancora dentro, giustamente miravano al 100%.
Probabile che Paolo avesse parlato con loro e gli piacessero i loro piani, l'intervista è uscita il giorno dopo della chiusura di Investicorp. Un caso? Non penso.
Questi americani non lo convincono avrà saputo qualcosa, di certo ne sa più di noi. La speranza è che tutti abbiamo sbagliato a giudicarli, è l'unica.


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che lo fa notare.
> 
> 
> Ehhh ma elliott non vende a investcorp per il bene del Milannnn !!! -cit-


Elliott non vende a nessuno: no quote no party. Ma il Milan é un asset troppo fracico da mantenere in un fondo, quindi cessione fittizia ad un fondo partner spazzatura e via


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Investcorp aveva fatto un'offerta al rialzo (1mld) nell'ottica di riportare stabilmente la squadra nella top8 d'Europa, risultato che assicura un apprezzamento consistente negli anni (v. City, PSG e Chelsea, società che valgono +2mld nonostante non abbiano il nostro blasone), oltre che lo stadio. E, appunto, la pretesa era la cessione di TUTTE le quote societarie.
> Qui si parla di cessione per 1.2 mld del 70% , roba da film comico (o da galera).


Preferisco rimanere con Elliott piuttosto che passare in mano agli unici arabi squattrinati che per comprarci già erano pronti a fare un offerta a debito sulle nostre spalle di oltre 400 milioni di euro.


----------



## EmmePi (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Investcorp aveva fatto un'offerta al rialzo (1mld) nell'ottica di riportare stabilmente la squadra nella top8 d'Europa, risultato che assicura un apprezzamento consistente negli anni (v. City, PSG e Chelsea, società che valgono +2mld nonostante non abbiano il nostro blasone), oltre che lo stadio. E, appunto, la pretesa era la cessione di TUTTE le quote societarie.
> Qui si parla di cessione per 1.2 mld del 70% , roba da film comico (o da galera).


Esattamente come dice il nano da giardino in uno spot: "Puzza, puzza, puzza. Che puzza!"


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che lo fa notare.
> 
> 
> Ehhh ma elliott non vende a investcorp per il bene del Milannnn !!! -cit-


non credo esista sulla faccia della terra qualcuno che abbia mai sostenuto che elliott non vende a investcopr per il bene del milan  
verosimilmente elliott pensa che il valore del milan possa solo aumentare, forse avra raggiunto la massima esposizione negli investimenti che puo fare, quindi se trova qualcuno disposto a prendere solo una parte del milan prende 2 piccioni con una fava, avra soldi da invstire in qualche altro afferma piu redditizio nel breve tempo e si toglie la rogna della gestione della squadra, inoltre con lo stadio e l'aumento del valore guadagnera pure


----------



## EmmePi (28 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Preferisco rimanere con Elliott piuttosto che passare in mano agli unici arabi squattrinati che per comprarci già erano pronti a fare un offerta a debito sulle nostre spalle di oltre 400 milioni di euro.


Ti faccio notare che Redbird, che sembra tanto piacerti, si indebiterà con Elliott per 5/600 milioni da restituire in 5 anni...


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non credo esista sulla faccia della terra qualcuno che abbia mai sostenuto che elliott non vende a investcopr per il bene del milan
> verosimilmente elliott pensa che il valore del milan possa solo aumentare, forse avra raggiunto la massima esposizione negli investimenti che puo fare, quindi se trova qualcuno disposto a prendere solo una parte del milan prende 2 piccioni con una fava, avra soldi da invstire in qualche altro afferma piu redditizio nel breve tempo e si toglie la rogna della gestione della squadra, inoltre con lo stadio e l'aumento del valore guadagnera pure


Ti garantisco che è stato riportato. 
Elliott non vende a investcorp perché l'offerta è stata giudicata non buona per il Milan .

Elliott venderebbe pure le champions.


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

Elliott valuta il Milan 1mld+, una valutazione che non sta né in cielo né in terra. Anche ultimamente sono usciti articoli su riviste autorevoli che, sotto lauto compenso, sparano queste cifre senza logica: modus operandi da disperati. Erano riusciti a "trarre in inganno" Investcorp: sono convinto che la due diligence sia andata malissimo, altroché... come son convinto abbiano una sorta di tabella di marcia da rispettare: il Milan é/era da cedere quest' anno. E se non esistono compratori che sborsano cifre tali per generare plusvalenza, che fare? Inscenare sta roba che vi bevete solo voi e i ritardati finti esperti del settore come Carletto Party.
Vi ricordate chi fu l'ultimo individuo a valutare e pretendere 1 miliardo di euro per il Milan? Ah no? Ma dai.....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ti faccio notare che Redbird, che sembra tanto piacerti, si indebiterà con Elliott per 5/600 milioni da restituire in 5 anni...


Dovresti leggere meglio allora, io non posso giudicare ciò che non conosco, mi è impossibile dire che questi di RedBird mi piacciano o meno.
Tra l'altro preferisco che si indebitano loro e la loro azienda piuttosto che indebitare la società Milan come pare volessero fare quelli del Bahrein.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Certamente. E, forse non mi son spiegato bene, ma è proprio questo discorso che non mi va giù. E, soprattutto, non mi va giù che alcuni tifosi siano addirittura contenti.


Penso che nessuno sia contento dello Stallo.
Qualcuno lo era sognando gli arabi, li si che si poteva aspettare.
su Redbird nessuno é contento di fermare in attesa di definizione, ma é inevitabile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Penso che Maldini non abbia accolto nessuno, si è solo tolto dei sassolini rispetto all’attuale proprietà. Maldini è il Milan e parla sempre per il bene del Milan


Ma figuriamoci se si voleva togliere i sassolini con l’attuale proprietá, che é un bambino?

il discorso era tutto rivolto alla prossima proprietá e potrebbe sintetizzarsi: “Questa é casa mia e qui comando io, se lo accetti, bene, altrimenti vai sull’ostia”.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Elliott valuta il Milan 1mld+, una valutazione che non sta né in cielo né in terra. Anche ultimamente sono usciti articoli su riviste autorevoli che, sotto lauto compenso, sparano queste cifre senza logica: modus operandi da disperati. Erano riusciti a "trarre in inganno" Investcorp: sono convinto che la due diligence sia andata malissimo, altroché... come son convinto abbiano una sorta di tabella di marcia da rispettare: il Milan é/era da cedere quest' anno. E se non esistono compratori che sborsano cifre tali per generare plusvalenza, che fare? Inscenare sta roba che vi bevete solo voi e i ritardati finti esperti del settore come Carletto Party.
> Vi ricordate chi fu l'ultimo individuo a valutare e pretendere 1 miliardo di euro per il Milan? Ah no? Ma dai.....


Bella interpretazione, ad oggi quella cifra non sta né in cielo ne in terra. Un'altra possibile chiave di lettura é che il Milan é stato inserito in quella lista di club fondatori della Super League, ed allora si che i soldi sarebbero pure pochi. E sicuramente il futuro del calcio sarà fatto sul modello NBA, troppi soldi ed occasioni perse per non essere cavalcato. Forse sanno qualcosa?

Pero' si, credo che Elliott debba vendere, credo che quella cifra sarebbe accettabile solo con lo stadio e con un altro tipo di sistema calcio e credo che ci sia qualcosa sotto che non vediamo chiaramente. Anche volendo dire che non pagano il Milan di adesso, ma il potenziale, non ha senso. Perché per svilupparlo quel potenziale devono investire parecchio in giocatori, nello stadio e in tutto quello che aiuterebbe ad accrescere la visibilità.


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Elliott valuta il Milan 1mld+, una valutazione che non sta né in cielo né in terra. Anche ultimamente sono usciti articoli su riviste autorevoli che, sotto lauto compenso, sparano queste cifre senza logica: modus operandi da disperati. Erano riusciti a "trarre in inganno" Investcorp: sono convinto che la due diligence sia andata malissimo, altroché... come son convinto abbiano una sorta di tabella di marcia da rispettare: il Milan é/era da cedere quest' anno. E se non esistono compratori che sborsano cifre tali per generare plusvalenza, che fare? Inscenare sta roba che vi bevete solo voi e i ritardati finti esperti del settore come Carletto Party.
> Vi ricordate chi fu l'ultimo individuo a valutare e pretendere 1 miliardo di euro per il Milan? Ah no? Ma dai.....


Che poi parlo della plusvalenza Elliott come UNICO obiettivo societario da ANNI, ma vabè parole al vento...non ci sono riusciti e faranno finta di avercela fatta. Le società di calcio nei fondi di investimento sono spazzatura pura ragà, ma quale Redbird...questi si alzano la mattina e comprano 1 miliardo di azioni Twitter...+4% in 10 minuti...ci vogliono 3 calciomercati per fare 40 milioni di euro netti ...diverso é se la società di calcio é quotata in borsa, ma non é il nostro caso..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Mi trovo molto d’accordo con le tue considerazioni.
> vanno riconosciuti i meriti di tutti in questa gestione del Milan, ma c’è che ha fatto il suo e chi è’ andato ben oltre le aspettative.
> elliot e Gazidis sono stati bravi nella parte del risanamento. Non li paragonerei a un contabile qualunque. Ma una top firm nel settore, tipo Mckenzie o Pwc non avrebbero fatto tanto diversamente. In più il miglioramento dei conti è stato aiutato dai risultati sportivi delle ultime due stagioni.
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Ma con l’aggiunta é che Maldini é Massara devono lavorare in accordo con il resto del managment.

pensare di puntare ai soli risultati sportivi, indipendentemente dai costi economici, semplicemente non si puó.


----------



## danjr (28 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci se si voleva togliere i sassolini con l’attuale proprietá, che é un bambino?
> 
> il discorso era tutto rivolto alla prossima proprietá e potrebbe sintetizzarsi: “Questa é casa mia e qui comando io, se lo accetti, bene, altrimenti vai sull’ostia”.


E ha pienamente ragione! Quando parla lui parla il Milan.


----------



## sunburn (28 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Bella interpretazione, ad oggi quella cifra non sta né in cielo ne in terra. Un'altra possibile chiave di lettura é che il Milan é stato inserito in quella lista di club fondatori della Super League, ed allora si che i soldi sarebbero pure pochi. E sicuramente il futuro del calcio sarà fatto sul modello NBA, troppi soldi ed occasioni perse per non essere cavalcato. Forse sanno qualcosa?


La valutazione di 1,3 miliardi mi lasciava molto perplesso. Adesso pare sia addirittura per solo il 70%, quindi valutazione di 1,9 miliardi. Mi sembrano cifre senza senso.
Poi anche se lo valorizzi e arrivi a farlo valere, mettiamo, 2,5-3 miliardi, chi ti compra un club(o anche solo una quota di un club) per 3 miliardi e che verosimilmente è anche arrivato all’apice del suo potenziale di espansione?
Adesso c’è stato il caso del Chelsea ma perché si è creata una situazione molto particolare, se no…


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci se si voleva togliere i sassolini con l’attuale proprietá, che é un bambino?
> 
> il discorso era tutto rivolto alla prossima proprietá e potrebbe sintetizzarsi: “Questa é casa mia e qui comando io, se lo accetti, bene, altrimenti vai sull’ostia”.


Non c é nessuna nuova proprietà ed ecco che si spiega tutto. E Paolo é l'unico a saperlo (ma non a sospettarlo..)


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Ma con l’aggiunta é che Maldini é Massara devono lavorare in accordo con il resto del managment.
> *
> pensare di puntare ai soli risultati sportivi, indipendentemente dai costi economici, semplicemente non si puó.*


E dov'è che Maldini avrebbe detto questo?


----------



## milanandlove (28 Maggio 2022)

Boh i misteri resteranno sempre misteri. 
Comunque Investcorp ha 1,5 bilions di liquidità in cassa oltre ad aver raggiunto ultimamente i 42 bilions di AUM. Per chi crede che siano squattrinati...
Saremmo tornati nell'olimpo. Forse .


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Elliott valuta il Milan 1mld+, una valutazione che non sta né in cielo né in terra. Anche ultimamente sono usciti articoli su riviste autorevoli che, sotto lauto compenso, sparano queste cifre senza logica: modus operandi da disperati. Erano riusciti a "trarre in inganno" Investcorp: sono convinto che la due diligence sia andata malissimo, altroché... come son convinto abbiano una sorta di tabella di marcia da rispettare: il Milan é/era da cedere quest' anno. E se non esistono compratori che sborsano cifre tali per generare plusvalenza, che fare? Inscenare sta roba che vi bevete solo voi e i ritardati finti esperti del settore come Carletto Party.
> Vi ricordate chi fu l'ultimo individuo a valutare e pretendere 1 miliardo di euro per il Milan? Ah no? Ma dai.....


Perché secondo te la due diligence è andata male?


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Perché secondo te la due diligence è andata male?


Perché hanno capito che la cifra richiesta é totalmente fuori mercato. Con 1mld prendi due club di premier (Newcastle costato 350mln) che incassano, solo di diritti TV, 300 l'anno semplicemente salvandosi. Il Milan 70-80 vincendo lo scudetto


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La valutazione di 1,3 miliardi mi lasciava molto perplesso. Adesso pare sia addirittura per solo il 70%, quindi valutazione di 1,9 miliardi. Mi sembrano cifre senza senso.
> Poi anche se lo valorizzi e arrivi a farlo valere, mettiamo, 2,5-3 miliardi, chi ti compra un club(o anche solo una quota di un club) per 3 miliardi e che verosimilmente è anche arrivato all’apice del suo potenziale di espansione?
> Adesso c’è stato il caso del Chelsea ma perché si è creata una situazione molto particolare, se no…


1,3 sembra un pò troppo anche a me, però i top club a livello di tifo, storia e seguito arrivano a valutazioni intorno ai 4-5 milioni.
Il Chelsea, parzialmente svenduto, come il PSG o il City non hanno la stessa storia, non raggiungeranno mai il valore dello United, Real o Bayern anche con un parco giocatori superiore. 

Un Milan con stadio di proprietà ed in grado di raggiungere regolarmente le fasi finali della CL potrebbe tranquillamente valere il doppio o anche più della cifra stimata attualmente.


----------



## Gunnar67 (28 Maggio 2022)

Se Paolo va via significa una sola cosa: che i rabbini di Wall Street, uniti ai nuovi mafiosi di Chicago, vogliono continuare ad usare il Milan come una lavatrice, stavolta senza la copertura di facciata di una bandiera storica del Milan. Auguri a loro e pietà per noi. Tra l'altro lo stesso Pioli, senza piú Maldini e Massara, potrebbe mollare. Cosi come Ibra. Fuggi fuggi generale (e farebbero bene), anche perché nel frattempo Ceferin vorrebbe (giustamente) vederci chiaro nei torbidi intrecci con Lilla e Tolosa.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Se Paolo va via significa una sola cosa: che i rabbini di Wall Street, uniti ai nuovi mafiosi di Chicago, vogliono continuare ad usare il Milan come una lavatrice, stavolta senza la copertura di facciata di una bandiera storica del Milan. Auguri a loro e pietà per noi. Tra l'altro lo stesso Pioli, senza piú Maldini e Massara, potrebbe mollare. Cosi come Ibra. Fuggi fuggi generale (e farebbero bene), anche perché nel frattempo Ceferin vorrebbe (giustamente) vederci chiaro nei torbidi intrecci con Lilla e Tolosa.


Condivido .
Come scrivo sempre: non scordiamo mai come Elliott ha avuto il Milan. 
Gratitudine quindi MAI.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Maggio 2022)

Beati voi che avete le idee così chiare, io sto RedBird fino all'altro ieri non lo conoscevo, così come non conoscevo Investcorp, ora sto leggendo che sono degli americani mafiosi in combutta con Berlusconi ed il fondo Elliott per riciclare denaro sporco.
Vorrei avere anche io le vostre certezze, fino ad allora però preferisco defilarmi e vedere cosa succede.
Occhio però a ciò che scrivete, potrebbe essere un po' pericoloso scrivere cose del genere.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me per Paolo deve essere stato mortificante a gennaio bussare alla porta di gazidis per avere lumi circa il budget mercato per provare a inseguire un sogno e sentirsi rispondere che non si investe un euro.

Poi l'obiettivo grosso l'abbiamo centrato lo stesso ma non confondiamo la bontà del lavoro tecnico con le risorse immesse.

Maldini ha paura che la strategia aziendale sia sempre ultra prudente.
E se nei primi anni può averla accettata ora non più.

La proprietà purtroppo ha altri fini e altri programmi.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Beati voi che avete le idee così chiare, io sto RedBird fino all'altro ieri non lo conoscevo, così come non conoscevo Investcorp, ora sto leggendo che sono degli americani mafiosi in combutta con Berlusconi ed il fondo Elliott per riciclare denaro sporco.
> Vorrei avere anche io le vostre certezze, fino ad allora però preferisco defilarmi e vedere cosa succede.
> Occhio però a ciò che scrivete, potrebbe essere un po' pericoloso scrivere cose del genere.


Nessuno ha la verità in tasca ma avremmo voglia di avere una proprietà presente e ambiziosa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Perché hanno capito che la cifra richiesta é totalmente fuori mercato. Con 1mld prendi due club di premier (Newcastle costato 350mln) che incassano, solo di diritti TV, 300 l'anno semplicemente salvandosi. Il Milan 70-80 vincendo lo scudetto


e gli arabi dovevano fare una due diligence per capire che 1.2 mil di euro era una richiesta alta?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2022)

Qualunque proprietà con un po' di sale in zucca confermerebbe la dirigenza che ha condotto la squadra alla vittoria dello scudetto rispettando i paletti finanziari imposti dalla proprietà stessa.

Il fatto che non abbiano discusso il rinnovo vuol dire semplicemente che del lato sportivo non glie ne frega assolutamente nulla (il che rende lo scudetto ancora di più una vittoria di Maldini e Massara) ed in secondo luogo che essendo la proprietà in procinto di vendere non ha interesse verso il Milan.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> La tempistica poco raccomandabile della sua intervista alla GDS con frasi tendenti a forzare scelte e risposte potrebbero nascondere anche un tentativo di approccio del PSG...



Perfavore...


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qualunque proprietà con un po' di sale in zucca confermerebbe la dirigenza che ha condotto la squadra alla vittoria dello scudetto rispettando i paletti finanziari imposti dalla proprietà stessa.
> 
> Il fatto che non abbiano discusso il rinnovo vuol dire semplicemente che del lato sportivo non glie ne frega assolutamente nulla (il che rende lo scudetto ancora di più una vittoria di Maldini e Massara) ed in secondo luogo che essendo la proprietà in procinto di vendere non ha interesse verso il Milan.


Nessuno tra noi sa come fossero fino a ieri i rapporti tra Maldini e gazidis. 
L'uscita di Paolo ci ha spiazzati tutti , ma è da escludere che dentro le mura amiche da mesi volessero già stracci e gli scontri fossero accesi ?
Scontri di chi ha diversita' di vedute.

La mia è solo un'ipotesi ma spiegherebbe uno sfogo che altrimenti non si spiega.

Maldini nella sua intervista definisce irrispettoso il fatto che il suo contratto sia stato portato alla scadenza ma se i risultati non giustificano una tale scelta perché si è arrivato a tanto?
Non è che il rapporto forse traballa?

Il passaggio societario può essere una spiegazione ma in tal caso gazidis due paroline a Maldini avrebbe potuto dirle.


Scelte difficili da capire forse perché siamo in mano a gente che davvero ha una mentalità anni luce diversa dalla nostra .


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e gli arabi dovevano fare una due diligence per capire che 1.2 mil di euro era una richiesta alta?


É la prassi, volevano verificare se effettivamente la richiesta potesse avere fondamento. Le società non hanno lo stesso valore se le si vogliono al 100%: bisogna ipervalutarle (come sta (stava) facendo Musk con Twitta, che paga 7 dollari in più ad azione, esempio banale), ne "paghi" il pieno controllo.
Proprio per questo motivo é ancora più grottesca la valutazione che fa Redbird di 1.2mld per il 70%...il 70% del Milan costa meno del 70% del valore del Milan, il 100% di più (detto proprio alla carlona eh, alla cax...), non so se mi son spiegato...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É la prassi, volevano verificare se effettivamente la richiesta potesse avere fondamento. Le società non hanno lo stesso valore se le si vogliono al 100%: bisogna ipervalutarle (come sta (stava) facendo Musk con Twitta, che paga 7 dollari in più ad azione, esempio banale), ne "paghi" il pieno controllo.
> Proprio per questo motivo é ancora più grottesca la valutazione che fa Redbird di 1.2mld per il 70%...il 70% del Milan costa meno del 70% del valore del Milan, il 100% di più (detto proprio alla carlona eh, alla cax...), non so se mi son spiegato...


si ma per passare alla fase di controllo dei conti, delle beghe legali ecc ci deve essere una base di valutazione non troppo dissimile, magari gli arabi la valutavano 1 mil ed elliot 1.2-1.3 mil, ma se uno ritiene assurda la valutazione di 1.2 manco si siede a trattare e a guardare i conti. Poi boh, ogni volta che deve essere venduto il milan se non c'è una spy fiction, una soap opera sembra non siano contenti


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma per passare alla fase di controllo dei conti, delle beghe legali ecc ci deve essere una base di valutazione non troppo dissimile, magari gli arabi la valutavano 1 mil ed elliot 1.2-1.3 mil, ma se uno ritiene assurda la valutazione di 1.2 manco si siede a trattare e a guardare i conti


Con la due diligence avranno constatato che vale ancor meno dell'offerta presentata. L'ipervalutazione di Redbird é vincolata al dato di fatto che 600 milioni degli ipotetici 1200, sono in prestito...prestito gentilmente concesso da Elliott stesso, o da JP che poi é la stessa cosa. Scommetto che Investcorp, a prescindere dalla valutazione, avrebbe ricevuto il finanziamento da terze parti totalmente estranee ad Elliott....


----------



## peo74 (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora aggiornamenti dal CorSera sul caso Maldini. Il terremoto scatenato dall'intervista alla GDS rischia di causare pesanti conseguenze. Ad oggi il rinnovo non è così scontato. Maldini accusa il club del mancato rinnovo e della poca chiarezza sul futuro. Le difficoltà si ripercuotono sul mercato: trattare con un agente quando si è in scadenza di contratto può non aiutare. Maldini si fa garante per i tifosi e ha l’urgenza di sapere che tipo di progetto ha il nuovo proprietario. Maldini attribuisce le responsabilità del mancato rinnovo sia all'attuale proprietà e a Gazidis, sia a Redbird, che non ha gradito lo sfogo dell'ex capitano. Maldini, che nel frattempo è partito per
> Tel Aviv, ieri si trovava proprio a due passi dalla casa di Roman Abramovich non vuolre ompere o dare ultimatum. Né sul mercato né sul proprio rinnovo. Ma è possibile che le sue parole siano interpretate come tali, in primis dai nuovi acquirenti, che si dice abbiano gradito pochissimo. Elliott non commenta e invita a non rovinare il clima, che però è già rovinato. L’uscita non concordata, che qualcuno pensa volesse anticipare un addio, sarebbe considerata inaccettabile in qualsiasi azienda (e Elliott si fa motivo di orgoglio di aver portato nel calcio logiche manageriali con cui Maldini evidentemente è poco in sintonia), a maggior ragione viene considerata intempestiva,fuori luogo, grave per il momento di festa e di trattativa in corso. La situazione è delicata. E riguardo il discorso competitività del Milan, Redbird è intenzionato a proseguire sulla linea della sostenibilità. Se si alzeranno i ricavi, aumenteranno anche gli investimenti
> 
> *Tuttosport*: la frattura tra Maldini e Gazidis è ormai insanabile ma se Elliott vende ora Paolo potrebbe anche rimanere. Paolo si è dichiarato offeso per il mancato rinnovo, in realtà vorrebbe una proprietà che investa maggiormente sul mercato. E quello che appare certo, è che Redbird non abbia tutta questa idea di spendere. Si presenteranno magari con un bel regalo ma il Milan non è stato comprato né da Florentino Perez, nè da Nasser Ghanim Tubir Al-Khelaïfi e men che meno da Mansour Al Nahyan.
> ...


Io sono sempre stato un tipo tranquillo ma se silurano Maldini bisognerebbe prendere possesso di casa Milan, fare occupazione. Guerra civile forse no ma tanti casini e boicottaggio selvaggio della società.. io farei così.. perché è tanti matti incatenati rompere degli ingranaggi collaudati che ci hanno portato allo scudo


----------



## El picinin (28 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma che comunicati vuoi che faccia che ancora non possiede nulla?
> Ci mancherebbe che facesse comunicati relativi a cosa fará di una cosa che appartiene ad un altro.
> Allo stesso modo che dichiarazioni vuoi che faccia Elliot o la dirigenza relativamente ad una cosa che non sará piú loro.
> 
> ...


 mettiamola così,sei un dirigente che con le noccioline ti ha riportato a vincere,e sai che con quel poco che ti fanno,il lavoro che hai fatto questo inverno,e gli accordi presi ti faranno comunque rinforzare la squadra,sai pure che solo una settimana di ritardo a chiudere questi accordi farà saltare il tutto,e con le 4 noccioline quest' estate non prendi nulla ,tu che faresti ??


----------



## alexpozzi90 (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É la prassi, volevano verificare se effettivamente la richiesta potesse avere fondamento. Le società non hanno lo stesso valore se le si vogliono al 100%: bisogna ipervalutarle (come sta (stava) facendo Musk con Twitta, che paga 7 dollari in più ad azione, esempio banale), ne "paghi" il pieno controllo.
> Proprio per questo motivo é ancora più grottesca la valutazione che fa Redbird di 1.2mld per il 70%...il 70% del Milan costa meno del 70% del valore del Milan, il 100% di più (detto proprio alla carlona eh, alla cax...), non so se mi son spiegato...


Resta il fatto che il fondo Investcorp, osannato come la salvezza vs i "cattivi" di Redbird, volevano caricare il Milan di debiti come Suning, poi se va male che succede?

Nota a margine: i soldi che girano nel calcio sono noccioline rispetto al tech, Microsoft tipo ha comprato Activision per 70 miliardi, valore stimato della FIFA nella sua interezza x 2 tipo. XD


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Maggio 2022)

Comunque sempre per analizzare le situazione a 360 gradi cerchiamo anche di vederla da un altro punto di vista al netto di valutazioni strane e liti interne.

Paolo, che sarebbe stato certo di avere il rinnovo, adesso non lo so, ha praticamente messo un punto di domanda grosso come una casa sul futuro del Milan in termini di ambizione, ed ora indipendentemente dalla volontà Jerry deve sentirsi veramente l’ultimo pollo in città. Ancora non abbiamo fatto mezza sessione di mercato eh…

Secondo voi, che sia RedBird o sia Commisso quale può essere la sua ambizione ultima? Io credo che chiunque sarà il prossimo proprietario del Milan punti veramente a diventare la migliore squadra del mondo, lo farei io con il mio misero conto in banca per Dio.
Sicuramente RedBird avrà il suo business plan per farci tornare ai vertici altrimenti non si spiega niente, come detto da molti è impossibile vivacchiare col Milan, proprio logicamente non è fattibile (e allora perché Paolo, perché questa intervista se neanche ci hai parlato?).

Vero che Paolo non lancia accuse dirette a RedBird, però ricordiamoci che ad oggi Elliott dovrebbe restare al 30% e non si sa ancora che ruolo avranno.

Ripeto, al netto di tutte le cose strane che possiamo ipotizzare (che restano congetture) queste sono cose da analizzare con attenzione.


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che il fondo Investcorp, osannato come la salvezza vs i "cattivi" di Redbird, volevano caricare il Milan di debiti come Suning, poi se va male che succede?


Per Investcorp si parlava di 300 milioni, per Redbird il doppio, ma é un dato fine a se stesso: entrambe sarebbero aiutate da un grosso finanziamento. Succede che se Redbird risulta insolvente, il Milan torna nelle mani di Elliott...vi ricorda qualcosa? Ma vale anche per Investcorp, non é questo il punto. Il punto é che qui é Elliott stessa che concede il fido, con tutti gli interessi che ne conseguono...(interessi anche veri e propri, tassi )


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Comunque sempre per analizzare le situazione a 360 gradi cerchiamo anche di vederla da un altro punto di vista al netto di valutazioni strane e liti interne.
> 
> Paolo, che sarebbe stato certo di avere il rinnovo, adesso non lo so, ha praticamente messo un punto di domanda grosso come una casa sul futuro del Milan in termini di ambizione, ed ora indipendentemente dalla volontà Jerry deve sentirsi veramente l’ultimo pollo in città. Ancora non abbiamo fatto mezza sessione di mercato eh…
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo...
Capisco la seccatura di maldini di non avere notizie in merito al futuro, ma i singer sono finanzieri speculatori che per guadagnare hanno fatto fallire interi stati,figuriamoci se si cagano maldini.
E se non sa nulla maldini figuriamoci i giornalisti etc..
Siamo in un passaggio di proprietà, contratti per miliardi di euro in gioco,ed è logico che non si muove una foglia nei libri contabili fin quando non si firma il passaggio.
Quando sapremo chi sarà la nuova proprietà sapremo dei rinnovi(maldini compreso) e campagna acquisti..
Preghiamo solo che il passaggio si farà in tempi brevi...


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2022)

Maldini se ha fatto quelle dichiarazioni è perché forse sa che c'è qualcun altro pronto a rimpiazzarlo.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Maldini se ha fatto quelle dichiarazioni è perché forse sa che c'è qualcun altro pronto a rimpiazzarlo.


Quoto. I nuovi, se chiudono, avranno in serbo qualche soggettone ammeregano per quel ruolo. Tremo.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Maldini se ha fatto quelle dichiarazioni è perché forse sa che c'è qualcun altro pronto a rimpiazzarlo.


se va via Maldini viene un terremoto a catena...e sto parlando di Pioli

non dico che lo manderebbero via (anche se se cambiano il dirigente che ci ha fatto vincere non avrebbero grandi problemi a mandare via l'allenatore che ha appena vinto volendo) ma che resterebbe "scoperto" e sicuramente i nuovi dirigenti (ds in primis) avrebbero i loro nomi

in parole povere alle prime difficoltà si rischierebbe il cambio allenatore

insomma sarebbe un disastro praticamente totale

(e lo dico io che fino a pochi mesi fa non ero per nulla convinto da Pioli nonostante la classifica)


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2022)

tra l'altro non per essere paranoico ma sto ripensando anche a quelle lacrime un pò strane di Massara..


----------

